# Do you have a crush on someone from SAS?



## ManOfFewWords

Can't wait for the results.


----------



## arnie

Should have made it a public poll :yes


----------



## nubly

I don't have a crush on anyone from SAS but I do love one SAS member's looks and personality.


----------



## probably offline

No.


----------



## AussiePea

Negative.


----------



## Cletis

Crush? No. :no

There are some that I find interesting, however.


----------



## Barette

There's plenty of people on here I'd like to know in actual life. So I guess I have "I like your brain" crushes.


----------



## Just Lurking

Barette said:


> I guess I have "I like your brain" crushes.


...Disappears from SAS for a little while...

...Comes back as zombie...

Hmm...

:help


----------



## Barette

Just Lurking said:


> ...Disappears from SAS for a little while...
> 
> ...Comes back as zombie...
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> :help


I did become a zombie, but only in the average American way---spending my days in a bad job and my nights passed out in front of the TV.


----------



## Zatch

Yep. I've actually _only_ developed crushes on people I've met on this site since May. I don't think that's good.


----------



## KelsKels

Crushes Smushes.


----------



## h00dz

arnie said:


> Should have made it a public poll :yes


:yes


----------



## Sacrieur

Is there a maybe option?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

uh, I sat here for about two minutes trying to word this and that's already too long, so technically no. Probably closer to what Barette said.


----------



## laura024

Yes.


----------



## h00dz

Someone crush me? T_T


----------



## Bbpuff

Mhmm! *nods* Everyone on the internet always appear to be wayyyy better than all the people I meet in real life. And I have a tendency to develop crushes pretty easily anyways, so.. Online really isn't much different. c:


----------



## Amphoteric

Yes  or more like, I'm in love with someone from SAS.


----------



## Richard Pawgins

I had a silent crush on someone but she was permanently banned for some odd reason.


Shame cause I never told the person, now I wish I had of tried to make contact before she got axed.


----------



## Charmeleon

Nope.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey

h00dz said:


> Someone crush me? T_T


I've been real since you took down your avatar pic. That might mean something I think :yes

Also, I have a big thing for likeaspacemonkey. Sometimes it's like, compulsive. The... crush, I mean.


----------



## h00dz

likeaspacemonkey said:


> *I've been real since you took down your avatar pic. That might mean something I think* :yes
> 
> Also, I have a big thing for likeaspacemonkey. Sometimes it's like, compulsive. The... crush, I mean.


I'm not sure what you mean by this? xD


----------



## likeaspacemonkey

h00dz said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by this? xD


*real moody


----------



## h00dz

likeaspacemonkey said:


> *real moody


----------



## To22

Yes


----------



## Amocholes

Several but I know the difference between a crush, infatuation and just plain lust.


----------



## vela

Nope. However, if anyone has a crush on me. Drop me a message!  lol


----------



## Charmander

Not necessarily in the physical sense since a lot of people don't share many photos, but there are definitely some people whose personalities I adore. Not that I'm ever gonna tell them. :b


----------



## Noll

maybe if i met the person IRL.


----------



## AllToAll

Sure, but it's nothing "substantial," I guess.


----------



## alenclaud

Nope. I do have a genuine appreciation for many members here, though.


----------



## Hadron92

I do find some people here to be hot. But no, no crush.


----------



## moloko

Barette said:


> There's plenty of people on here I'd like to know in actual life.


This. Guys and girls. But not crush, no. Even though some girls are beautiful, I don't think that's even possible without knowing them in person.


----------



## Radical But Legal

There are a lot of pretty girls on this site. Can't say I have a crush on anyone though.


----------



## probably offline

I didn't expect "yes" to be winning. That's cute.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

No. But a place as my SAS-pet is open since limmy quit :teeth


----------



## Just Lurking

SnowFlakesFire said:


> No. But a place as my SAS-pet is open *since limmy quit* :teeth


That didn't take long.

Just what kind of operation are you running? :sus


----------



## Evo1114

Most people have a crush on me. Or at least they should. If they were smart they would.


----------



## anonymid

Nah.


----------



## CWe




----------



## estse

No, but I have in the past. Usually doesn't last long, when I realize they don't like me at all.


----------



## KelsKels

There are a lot of people on this site I really admire/like.. but not in a crush sort of way. More of a youresocoolletstalk kind of way. But then my anxiety is like wtfnowerenottalkingtoanyone. So I would be friends with more people if my anxiety wasn't such a cockblock. Although I could imagine myself crushing on some people here if I was single, and I actually met them in person. :stu But that's really not likely to happen.


----------



## blue2

I kinda gave up on crush's, cause in the past they broke my heart cause I could never talk to the person I had a crush on, but I do admire some off the personality's on here...


----------



## meganmila

Evo1114 said:


> Most people have a crush on me. Or at least they should. If they were smart they would.


:yes


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi

Amocholes said:


> Several but I know the difference between a crush, infatuation and just plain lust.


Ooohhhh, I wanna know who!


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Crushes are for the weak.


----------



## komorikun

There are some that are very cute. Others that I really enjoy reading their posts. I'd have to think they are very cute and really enjoy their posts in order to have a crush online. (in person just the first is enough) So no, not really. 

It's hard for me to even think of online posters as people. They don't really become real to me till I've met them. I guess if they posted a video of themselves that might make them more real. Anyways there is no point in having a crush on someone that lives far away.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I do :b


----------



## Lipizzan

no. i don't really talk to anyone here. maybe if i did i would, who knows.


----------



## Mr Bacon

Crushes? No. Members I find hot? Yes.

Aside from that, there are many individuals I enjoy sharing or debating with. Too bad we all live 3000kms away from one another. I certainly wouldn't mind going to a bar and paying a round of drinks to the regulars on here :drunk


----------



## DarrellLicht

I'm suspicious that most forum members chalk me up as an idiot and ignore me. 
It doesn't really make for an ideal condition for any feelings to develop. 
I do appreciate those who go out of their way to acknowledge me


----------



## myersljennifer

Nah, but I'm new here. A community full of people struggling with similar issues as me..........it'll happen. Of course I'd never mention it.


----------



## TeenyBeany

I do! Totally feel like a kiddy school girl when he and I chat  It's a bummer that he's on the other side of the world or I'm sure he and I would for sure be dating.


----------



## lzzy

Yush, in a relationship with said person!
no regrets


----------



## kiirby

Duh.


----------



## Zatch

lzzy said:


> Yush, in a relationship with said person!


Wish I could still say the same. But I felt like I was too naive for the person I was seeing. I should have sought advice sooner. Maybe that would have helped things stabilize and not fall apart due to me.


----------



## Sacrieur

I'd like to change my answer to "Yes, multiple."


----------



## starsfreak

Yep. Well kinda. Too bad I live thousands of miles away :sigh


----------



## foe

A lot of beautiful ladies here but I see no point in being infatuated with somebody you can't even say hi to in person.


----------



## moloko

foe said:


> A lot of beautiful ladies here but *I see no point in being infatuated* with somebody you can't even say hi to in person.


You can control your feelings for another person? Please teach me how.


----------



## guitarmatt

foe said:


> A lot of beautiful ladies here but I see no point in being infatuated with somebody you can't even say hi to in person.


Ditto. Especially if you aren't even much better online (me)


----------



## Nekomata

Not at all.


----------



## foe

somename said:


> You can control your feelings for another person? Please teach me how.


Yes, just pretend all posters are 50 year-old men.

I believe there's an old meme that says "There are no girls on the Internet." A great motto to live by. Would have been very useful for Manti Te'o. :b


----------



## moloko

foe said:


> Yes, just pretend all posters are 50 year-old men.
> 
> I believe there's an old meme that says "There are no girls on the Internet." A great motto to live by. Would have been very useful for Manti Te'o. :b


I'm disappointed. I thought you meant outside the internet! I don't have that problem here. But a valuable lesson nevertheless. Thank you sensei.


----------



## foe

There is a girl here who is so pretty, like 9.99/10 pretty.

Arrgggh...

Well, I'm just gonna pretend it's a guy behind that username.


----------



## Barette

lzzy said:


> Yush, in a relationship with said person!
> no regrets


Who?


----------



## Zatch

foe said:


> There is a girl here who is so pretty, like 9.99/10 pretty.


I have a hunch as to whom you're referring to. She really is extremely beautiful... like, wow. I wonder if she's still around. I didn't have a crush on her, though, we never really even conversed.


----------



## lzzy

Barette said:


> Who?


Tieffers !


----------



## meganmila

I used to get crushes. I used to be in love with a Dutch boy that used to post here. If he is still lurking, you can message me. :um


----------



## Barette

lzzy said:


> Tieffers !


Aw congrats!


----------



## Hush7

I have a crush. It might be more of a mini-crush since I don't know much about him, but I get giddy whenever I see his posts. :blush


----------



## Crisigv

Maybe a small one. I'm still pretty new here though.


----------



## h00dz

I want to know who everyone's crush is, give me the goss!


----------



## Zatch

I'd be willing to tell anyone who asks me about my SAS crushes, honestly. Hasn't really been something anyone has ever approached me about, having genuine inquiry. Really not something I'm shy about anymore.


----------



## Ventura

this
thread
makes
me
anxious.

//end of post.


----------



## Vuldoc

i've been crushed (my heart and soul) by sas. does that count?


----------



## frank81

No way. I don't know anyone too well to be having crushes. You can't even be sure who's really posting.


----------



## lzzy

Veracity said:


> Wish I could still say the same. But I felt like I was too naive for the person I was seeing. I should have sought advice sooner. Maybe that would have helped things stabilize and not fall apart due to me.


I'm sorry to hear that bud, just go easy on yourself  I know it sounds terribly cheesy but take whatever happened as an experience, a lesson for the future!


----------



## Elad

negatory. 

online is just that, online.

by that I mean there are a lot of pretty faces and fun personalities here, but the reality is we'll never meet, which is an auto-kill on any kind of crush.


----------



## BillDauterive

Yes I do, sigh.........

Even at the very tiny chance that she liked me back, she's thousands of miles away from me.


----------



## Glass Child

An even 50-50

This is a dating site.


----------



## Charmander

Wow, what an even poll.

(Anyone who messes that up, you're going dowwwwwn).


----------



## AlchemyFire

Pssh, more than that.


----------



## Mousey9

Nope.

It has been longer than half a decade since I've developed a legit crush. No way it's gonna happen online.


----------



## monotonous

no, a crush either end up bitter or heartbreaking feelings, i dont like either


----------



## Elad

monotonous said:


> no, a crush either end up bitter or heartbreaking feelings, i dont like either


u r mine


----------



## Hush7

I wish this had been a public poll because I am nosy. This is for all of the people who voted no:


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> *I wish this had been a public poll because I am nosy.* This is for all of the people who voted no:


Me too! I want to know all the goss


----------



## ericastooge

Use to


----------



## jealousisjelly

Noll said:


> maybe if i met the person IRL.


i already told u how i feel about u


----------



## Hush7

^ Think I'll go ship Noll and jealousisjelly. Looks like a nice bromance. :heart


----------



## jealousisjelly

Hush7 said:


> ^ Think I'll go ship Noll and jealousisjelly. Looks like a nice bromance. :heart


BFFFFFFs


----------



## Zeppelin

jealousisjelly said:


> BFFFFFFs


*Squawk*

BFFFFFFs

*Squawk*


----------



## jealousisjelly

Zeppelin said:


> *Squawk*
> 
> BFFFFFFs
> 
> *Squawk*


*Squawk*

BFFFFFFs

*Squawk*


----------



## GenoWhirl

Well me and my girlfriend met on here and became each other's crushes and we're still together well after a year later as strong as ever. No matter how it happens things like this fall into place this is a great place to begin to build such confidence and for most of you it could every well have a pleasant payoff. 

And for the record would me mentioning this lead to a vote of "yes" in the polls, this is a legitimate query.


----------



## Fonts

No. I've been here for 5 days .

Wouldn't count it out from ever happening, though..


----------



## BillDauterive

Her username starts with an S and ends with an I and joined the forum the same time I did, haha.


----------



## jealousisjelly

ok guys i will give the first admission... it doesn't matter since she doesn't talk to me so its not like its gonna get weird between us... and its not like anything was gonna happen anyways i just liked her...

i think ChuckyFinster is really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really pretty and shes cool and i think shes a good person... and the fact that her SA is like mine and i can relate to her about other stuff too makes her even more attractive to me for some reason....

i liked talking to her but she ignores and avoids me now


----------



## TeenyBeany

somename said:


> *Why don't everyone who have crushes tell them?* You only have to gain from it.


oh, my SAS crush knows  He and I Skype (video chat) every day 



GenoWhirl said:


> *Well me and my girlfriend met on here and became each other's crushes and we're still together well after a year* later as strong as ever.


Are you two in a LDR? Or in the same town? Have you met in person? Need the deets! 



jealousisjelly said:


> ok guys i will give the first admission...
> i think ChuckyFinster is really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really pretty and shes cool and i think shes a good person... i liked talking to her but she ignores and avoids me now


:con did you skwak at her? hehehe


----------



## jealousisjelly

TeenyBeany said:


> :con did you skwak at her? hehehe


no not yet but i will i only squawk at people i like... is that why u ignored me cuz i squawked at u???

oh yah i have a crush on teenybeany too cuz shes from chino


----------



## ChuckyFinster

jealousisjelly said:


> ok guys i will give the first admission... it doesn't matter since she doesn't talk to me so its not like its gonna get weird between us... and its not like anything was gonna happen anyways i just liked her...
> 
> i think ChuckyFinster is really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really pretty and shes cool and i think shes a good person... and the fact that her SA is like mine and i can relate to her about other stuff too makes her even more attractive to me for some reason....
> 
> i liked talking to her but she ignores and avoids me now


Well, I feel terrible now. I always feel like I bore people to death and that everyone gets tired of me. I don't intentionally avoid you (or anyone else, for that matter - unless that person is completely insane), I just feel like I don't have anything interesting to say, ever. :|


----------



## Twelve Keyz

jealousisjelly said:


> no not yet but i will i only squawk at people i like... is that why u ignored me cuz i squawked at u???
> 
> oh yah i have a crush on teenybeany too cuz shes from chino


no not yet but i will i only squawk at people i like... is that why u ignored me cuz i squawked at u???

oh yah i have a crush on teenybeany too cuz shes from chino


----------



## jealousisjelly

Twelve Keyz said:


> no not yet but i will i only squawk at people i like... is that why u ignored me cuz i squawked at u???
> 
> oh yah i have a crush on teenybeany too cuz shes from chino


son of a ***** u got me!!


----------



## Fooza

Voted just to see the results, jeez it's quite a surprise how many people voted YES. :b


----------



## guitarmatt

I dont have crushes; I just have people I would like to get to know. And I suck at that, online and offline. Literally have no clue how to make a conversation interesting.


----------



## AmandaMarie87

Not really. One guy on here flirted with me, but his thread got deleted.


----------



## loophole

Lol really? Oh yeah there are 13 to 16 yr Olds here :/


----------



## NormalLad

YES xc but they probably live too far away from me :cry


----------



## h00dz

AmandaMarie87 said:


> Not really. One guy on here flirted with me, but his thread got deleted.


Why hello there....


----------



## RyanAdams

I had two about a year ago. They both stopped talking to me, though.


----------



## Zatch

Shyboy1 said:


> but they probably live too far away from me :cry












You... You have to be strong...

One day... One day.


----------



## TeenyBeany

Twelve Keyz said:


> no not yet but i will i only squawk at people i like... is that why u ignored me cuz i squawked at u???
> 
> oh yah i have a crush on teenybeany too cuz shes from chino


lol shuddup! :lol



jealousisjelly said:


> no not yet but i will i only squawk at people i like... is that why u ignored me cuz i squawked at u???
> 
> oh yah i have a crush on teenybeany too cuz shes from chino





jealousisjelly said:


> son of a ***** u got me!!


:banana


----------



## zomgz

I just scrolled through all six pages looking for some juicy names but instead I only got a few. Drama! I demand drama!


----------



## Andres124

No


----------



## gunner21

I have a mancrush on Elad.


----------



## Elad

gunner21 said:


> I have a mancrush on Elad.


_gunner .... you son of a b****_


----------



## NoHeart

MadeInLithuania, luv ya babe ur my lief


----------



## Lazercarp1

TeenyBeany said:


> oh, my SAS crush knows  He and I Skype (video chat) every day
> 
> Are you two in a LDR? Or in the same town? Have you met in person? Need the deets!
> 
> :con did you skwak at her? hehehe


your crush sounds pretty awesome tbh


----------



## MadeinLithuania

NoHeart said:


> MadeInLithuania, luv ya babe ur my lief


_i luv ya 2 bb <3333 _


----------



## Lazercarp1

gunner21 said:


> I have a mancrush on Elad.


me too hes so dreamy


----------



## Ntln

I don't think it's possible to have a crush on someone you've only spoken to online, at least not for me. Though, I might develop one for some of the people here if I met them in real life.


----------



## Estillum

I don't crush on anyone, seriously. I've had like two in my entire life time and that was when I was younger. I generally have to get to know them at least a little for there to be any serious attraction. That and I forbade myself from ever pursuing any romantic type things online for various unimportant reasons. 
That being said, there's a bunch of people here I think are cool and would like to talk s*** with. But usually I'm either to much of a coward to talk to them, or they never reply.


----------



## h00dz

Superfood said:


> No. However, I am available for crushes, birthdays, bar mitzvahs, anything.


I'll take a bar mitzvahs to go please.


----------



## Odinn

Nope. I have no crushes on SAS. 

It'd sure be nice to think there was one for me, but at the same time it would make me very nervous!


----------



## Zeeshan

Yeah I'm crushing komorikun hard

I love her tell it like it is style


----------



## Zatch

I have a slight crush on komorikun as well. She's rad as hell.


----------



## h00dz

Veracity said:


> I have a slight crush on komorikun as well. She's rad as hell.


Shes into really young guys too, or so she says.. Winning?


----------



## blue2

Veracity said:


> I have a slight crush on komorikun as well. She's rad as hell.


 yeah komorikon keeps it real, from what I recall....


----------



## Alienated

Just several I would like to crush, like a pop can...


----------



## blue2

Alienated said:


> Just several I would like to crush, like a pop can...


... as long as im first....


----------



## Raphael200

No.


----------



## raven818

No


----------



## slider

how can you get a "crush" from text on a screen?


----------



## Yer Blues

slider said:


> how can you get a "crush" from text on a screen?


Well, it depends on the font they're using.


----------



## Jesuszilla

No. But I do find one SASer exceptionally beautiful from what I saw in the post a pic thread.


----------



## HustleRose

Noooo.


----------



## user19981

Can't believe 56% said no...


----------



## The Linux Guy

There are lots of ladies on SAS I like/think are Beautiful, but I'm not sure I'd qualify it as a Crush. Sadly no sooner then I get a chat relationship started, it usually fades with them loosing interest in me. This has happened so often to me that now I can no longer tell if my feelings are coming or going.


----------



## Cerberus

Nope. I don't have crushes anymore.


----------



## lostboy289

Yes. Well, kind of. IDK. I guess as close to one as you can without knowing the person at all. 
However it seems like someone that a lot of other people seem to have one on as well, and have no clue how to even say hi let alone get my foot in the door without just being white noise.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Same one for months. Nitrogen.


----------



## error404

yup. for the umpteenth time. because ***** me trying to find someone in real life for once


----------



## AxeDroid

No, not now or possibly ever again.


----------



## tea111red

I just think they are attractive.


----------



## AlwaysImagining

I always develop internet crushes since it's my only place to develop _any _crushes. But as of recently, no crush. Just... feeling crushed >_<


----------



## Raeden

In a cyber-stalking, borderline obsessive kind of way, perhaps. Not in a romantic way, though.



h00dz said:


> Someone crush me? T_T


*crushes you with a hammer*



pyderas said:


> Can't believe 56% said no...


I can't believe that 42% said yes. o.o


----------



## The Linux Guy

I feel that these girls don't give me enough time to fall for them really. I feel like I'm being forced to just look at pictures.


----------



## emmagoldman

My crush from SAS is... Watson. That's one of my names for him. Another is "Ninetales". I have a lot of pseudonyms for him since one of the worst things that can happen when you're crushing on someone hard is if you're friends find out who the object of you're infatuation is! Then they will tease you until the end of times, and more importantly ruin any chances you had with your crush! And one pseudonym isn't enough when the secrecy of your crushes identity is essential. Actually you can never have too many pseudonyms for your crush. Each one touches on a different aspect of his personality and emphasizes a different quality which you cherish.


----------



## Squirrelevant

I have a crush on someone that doesn't really frequent this site much at all as far as I'm aware. I don't really think of them as being "from SAS".


----------



## AshleyAnn

Nope not at the moment.


----------



## Stilla

Not anymore.


----------



## scintilla

Thankfully, no. Internet crushes are a bad idea imo.


----------



## scooby

Let me just choose someone first...


...Ok, yep.


----------



## Kalliber

Yep


----------



## hammerfast

I have a crush on my cousin.


----------



## SilentLyric

not a serious one, no.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

It goes deeper than that.


----------



## Tommywang

Does mancrushes count?


----------



## Pike Queen

No, but I probably haven't been on here long enough.


----------



## Gavroche

I'm surprised there are so many yes answers to this poll.


----------



## shelbster18

hammerfast said:


> I have a crush on my cousin.


As do I. Well, she's my half cousin and she's 17. I've only seen her once at my cousin's wedding not too long ago. I keep looking at pics of her on FB. :| lol Yep, it's definitely a crush that's been going on for like three months now. O_O


----------



## Zeppelin

No. I don't get crushes on people online.


----------



## namebn

no, but i used to on mezzoforte. she's really pretty and seems to have similar interest as me. and on top of that actually being in the same state. even got a pm from her once, but no further response. not that i expected anything to come of it, but still took some time away from the site to forget about it. i really don't want to deal with another online crush and get attached to someone who doesn't feel the same as me, then have to deal with hurt feelings after the inevitable rejection.


----------



## hammerfast

I had a crush on this jewish girl from another forum , I told her I liked her but she could only act awkward by my confession , she told me she was a man ,lol


----------



## diamondheart89

I had a crush on tpower 






but his social status was too low for us to ever be together.


----------



## h00dz

diamondheart89 said:


> I had a crush on tpower
> 
> but his social status was too low for us to ever be together.


I think you might need this :


----------



## The Linux Guy

I may have... Because once she told me she's got a boy friend now, I feel crushed.


----------



## arnie

diamondheart89 said:


> I had a crush on tpower
> 
> but his social status was too low for us to ever be together.


So you friendzoned him? :haha


----------



## CWe

I did


----------



## DisneyMisfit

No, though i don't blame someone for having one, sas has alot of cool people.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

There are some girls here that I think are pretty damn cute. I don't really have any crushes though.


----------



## Mousy

Nobody has a crush on me. I am too strong to be crushed. *shows muscles* B)


----------



## scooby

Mousy said:


> Nobody has a crush on me. I am too strong to be crushed. *shows muscles* B)


Your voice in the voice thread was pretty cute. :wink


----------



## diamondheart89

arnie said:


> So you friendzoned him? :haha


Yeah, he was too nice.


----------



## NormalLad

As much as I wanna say no I don't, I can't because I actually do like someone on here xc


----------



## Barette

diamondheart89 said:


> Yeah, he was too nice.


Don't forget short.


----------



## nullptr

shhh this is top secret.


----------



## 150274

Of in say no, I'm going to hell :teeth


----------



## 150274

If I say no, I'm definitely going to hell :teeth


----------



## scooby

Pompeii said:


> And a beta.


You're already a beta if you are any of those things.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

Nope... I don't really talk to many girls from this site


----------



## JitteryJack

Only had conversation with ChuckyFinster, as well as being gorgeous she seems really nice and genuine, very easy to talk to. I wouldn't consider it a crush though, I just enjoy the banter.

I'm always conscientious about making conversation with girls/women online as I have the notion that many just assume I'm some creep trying to chat them up, when in reality it's just nice to have a chat.

Yeah it's safe to assume I don't get out much.


----------



## probably offline

Some people are cute and some are witty. Usually not at the same time.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Crushes are usually involuntary for me. I never really meant to but she knows. I try not to be creepy about it and hope it doesn't bother her too much.


----------



## rosecolored

Nope, but I think a few people here are really cute.


----------



## Alienated

Oh there is one girl here I would just love to meet, but I would be turned down.


----------



## Odinn

I answered "no" a while ago...
But there is a new friend I made and have been talking to that I like.
Not sure if it's a crush yet.... but who knows. :blush


----------



## Pen

actually no not crush

but there are a lot of cute people on here, and it's weird because they think they're ugly


----------



## Joe

I think the person below me is kinda cute.


----------



## bad baby

80 votes for "yes".

I wonder if any of them were made with me in mind. :/


----------



## diamondheart89

probably offline said:


> Some people are cute and some are witty. Usually not at the same time.


There are some rare exceptions that are both at the same time. I'll leave the finding up to everyone else.


----------



## Witan

Neo said:


> Such a shame that there is a user called Trinity on here that has never posted once in 3 years of membership. That would surely be an automatic crush :lol


Haha! Indeed it would!


----------



## scooby

Neo said:


> Such a shame that there is a user called Trinity on here that has never posted once in 3 years of membership. That would surely be an automatic crush :lol


It's your lucky day Neo. There's a new Trinity in town.


----------



## tehuti88

*steps meekly into thread*

Yes. ;_; Quite a few...

But it's a bit complicated...I sometimes get vaguely romantic crushes on guys, but also mostly platonic "friend-crushes" on guys and girls...I sit here in the shadows and read their posts from afar and wish they would be friends with me. Even though aside from me liking their personality and sometimes looks, we probably have next to nothing in common. :/ Then when they leave the site I feel horrible and they usually don't even know it.

I still sit here and keep hoping, _Friend me friend me friend me friend me and please don't ever ever ever leave the site_. :cry

And the vaguely romantic crushes, who am I kidding. ;_;

(Oh crud, this thread was last updated over a week ago?? :afr )

*meekly steps back out of thread*
*screw that, more like flees it in humiliation*


----------



## Subject 1

For me to have a crush on anyone, it either takes some great communication from them in the short term or knowing how they have been over a long term.

Neither have happened at this site so far in the short time I have been here.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I have to wonder if anyone thinks of me that way. Or at least what they imagine I am like from my posts. There are a few ladies here who are very attractive personalities. I have no idea what most of them look like. There are some who post their pics who are just stunning but I'd have probably never guessed if I just read their posts.

Anyway. I look a little like Rowan Atkinson with no hair so if that sounds hot, you know where to find me. :blank


----------



## euphoria04

tehuti88 said:


> *steps meekly into thread*
> 
> Yes. ;_; Quite a few...
> 
> But it's a bit complicated...I sometimes get vaguely romantic crushes on guys, but also mostly platonic "friend-crushes" on guys and girls...I sit here in the shadows and read their posts from afar and wish they would be friends with me. Even though aside from me liking their personality and sometimes looks, we probably have next to nothing in common. :/ Then when they leave the site I feel horrible and they usually don't even know it.
> 
> I still sit here and keep hoping, _Friend me friend me friend me friend me and please don't ever ever ever leave the site_. :cry
> 
> And the vaguely romantic crushes, who am I kidding. ;_;
> 
> (Oh crud, this thread was last updated over a week ago?? :afr )
> 
> *meekly steps back out of thread*
> *screw that, more like flees it in humiliation*


You only live once tehuti.

Why not reach out to one of these guys or girls? What's the worst that can happen? Take life by the balls


----------



## losinghope

Oops I misread the thread I don't have a crush on anyone on SAS but I do have a crush on someone off the site who has social anxiety.


----------



## h00dz

yes


----------



## Vuldoc

I used to have a crush but now it seems to be fading. it was SAS that i had a crush on, actually it was a huge obsession but i'm over it.


----------



## housebunny

absosmurfly. i'm prone to crushes, i've had a few since i've 
been here and they keep on evolving. chances are, i'll have 
one on you. won't that be fun?


----------



## changeme77

housebunny said:


> won't that be fun?


depends if you're good in bed j/k j/k


----------



## afff

no.


----------



## Elad

afff said:


> no.


</3


----------



## scooby

Silly little crushes here I find can be sorta fun. I know most likely nothing can come of it so I just enjoy the ride. Feelings that make me seem somewhat human. And they aren't as strong as crushes I've had of people in real life so I guess its easier to put up with.


----------



## alieneyed

🎂


----------



## Mlochail

Nuup


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

There's a very high possibility..... :b



afff said:


> no.





Elad said:


> </3


LOL'd irl :lol


----------



## pati

ItsEasierToRun said:


> There's a very high possibility..... :b
> 
> LOL'd irl :lol


It's afff, isn't it? It's so obvious.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

missamanda said:


> It's afff, isn't it? It's so obvious.


Keep trollin', honey..


----------



## afff

I'm pretty sure only attractive people get crushed on in here.

If I was a girl I would elad. 

Strong no ****.


----------



## gunner21

Dat feel when you come in this thread to see your name and leave disappointed.


----------



## Limmy

Le non


----------



## Persephone The Dread

alieneyed said:


> &#127874;


This is some kind of keyword. What could it be...

It could be something to do with squares, or mouths, or a box.


----------



## Kalliber

you know who you are


----------



## dal user

Yes

im not saying who though


----------



## alienbird

I have a crush on everyone on SAS.


----------



## therunaways

Nope


----------



## nrelax11

There's a lot of cute girls on here, but I acknowledge and move on. Nothing you can really do lol


----------



## Steinerz

Maybe at one point or another. No point to trying though. Should be careful not to read friendliness as attraction because I am pretty sure that is what it is most of the time. No.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

Nope


----------



## lisbeth

gunner21 said:


> Dat feel when you come in this thread to see your name and leave disappointed.


I know, right.

People here are far too coy. Gimme some names.


----------



## nrelax11

lisbeth said:


> I know, right.
> 
> People here are far too coy. Gimme some names.


I think most are afraid as coming across as creepy lol :afr


----------



## ApathyDivine

Not really


----------



## GangsterOfLove

Yes. She gives me butterflies


----------



## Barette

lisbeth said:


> I know, right.
> 
> People here are far too coy. Gimme some names.


Right? The "yes x:" answers are no fun. My life is such **** that I need this little bit of fun, man.


----------



## Bluestar29

Yes I do.


----------



## Marakunda

I have a crush on most people here. Or at least I appreciate most people here. Any girl who's roughly my age, and who's posts I don't hate I pretty much... have a crush on. I used to have a crush on a specific girl, I thought she was cool as hell, and she also just happened to be really pretty. But she's long gone now. She got banned a while back.

Hope she's doing alright...


----------



## nrelax11

Ok Ill be brave and stupid and post someone, but only because they're in a relationship and this is only look wise, but she's probably cool in real life too. Also, I don't really give a crap online haha. Alright, there's something about Alieneyed that makes me very attracted to her lol. Ill delete this if she doesn't like me writing it. Don't worry alieneyed, I'm not stocking you or anything lol . Just caught my eye.


----------



## diamondheart89

Yes! I do. Guess who.


----------



## gunner21

diamondheart89 said:


> Yes! I do. Guess who.


afff?


----------



## diamondheart89

gunner21 said:


> afff?


Don't entice me into being the reason for another afff thread. I will not help fulfill your diabolical plans. :blank


----------



## gunner21

diamondheart89 said:


> Don't entice me into being the reason for another afff thread. I will not help fulfill your diabolical plans. :blank


You don't get to choose to be the reason for an afff thread. It just happens.


----------



## Mousy

Someone develop a crush on me. :b


----------



## scooby

Mousy said:


> Someone develop a crush on me. :b


Since you asked so nicely. Sure, I'll do that.


----------



## bad baby

I didn't vote because I'm not sure, so in lieu of a vote I'll just write the following long-*** confessional, partly also as closure for myself. I did like someone on here that I talked to extensively, and it's not like I went in having crush-y feelings or anything, it was just one of those situations where if it had happened in real life you could say, "We were just friends for so long and one day it suddenly hit me that _I'm in love_; I don't even know when/how it happened." Ok crap analogy, but oh well.

Anyway so then I went AWOL from this site for a couple of months, during which I still kept in touch with some of my peeps on here so it's not like it was a _real_ vacation, but I was surprised by how forthright I was with anyone who asked, and some of them probably got boredjealousfedup by how much I wouldn't shut up about my crush situation. Totally uncharacteristic of me. I don't know, my head was in all sorts of funky places at the time.

And in a way it felt real because I wasn't just crushing on some cute dude who wrote cool posts that I stalked from afar - I actually glimpsed a lot (or at least I think I did) through our conversations (mostly retarded conversations about nothing in particular, haha) and I felt like I knew him, and I felt comfortable saying whatever random crap to him, partly because I never really considered him a romantic interest in the first place.

But of course I don't really know him, we only grasp as much as other people allow us to. And my mini-break, as wonderful as it was in allowing me to mellow the **** out, did make me realise that I'm not exactly impervious to falling for a-couple-pics-'n'-a-bunch-o'-words internet personas like I previously thought, and it feels ok, and at the end of the day I'm happy being internet friends or internet strangers or whatever, even though this feeling is pretty damn hard to get over and may probably persist indefinitely - more than a crush but less than full-blown love because oh did I mention I don't even ****ing know this dude?

Oh well, I should probably shut up now before I sound any more bonkers. But in the unlikely event that he's reading this, and knows this is about him: I hope he realises that I still give a ****, and I hope things look up and that he stop basking in all that depressing self-pity, although maybe, it's just a bout of momentary negativity like the kind that I'm prone to.

..That feels good. Now I want to ramble about **** EVERYWHERE.


----------



## vitaminu100

No. 

But I wish someone had a crush on me  A couple of guys have said I was cute, but that's it pretty much.


----------



## Raphael200

Maybe.


----------



## probably offline

I want to make an honorable mention. My favourite poster has always been *typemismatch*. His threads are the bestestestestest and he does not get the recognition he deserves. Who else would make a quality thread like this one? Noone. While I've lost the motivation to make any kind of effort with my own posts; his posts makes it all better. If I had a crush on anyone, it would be him.


----------



## scooby

vitaminu100 said:


> No.
> 
> But I wish someone had a crush on me  A couple of guys have said I was cute, but that's it pretty much.


Location: Australia = Automatic crush status achieved.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

If I did nothing would ever come of it and I wouldn't do anything about it.


----------



## afff

gunner21 said:


> afff?


Doubt Anyone has a crush on me brah.


----------



## dal user

lisbeth said:


> I know, right.
> 
> People here are far too coy. Gimme some names.


Dont you think it would be kind of creepy though?


----------



## lisbeth

Rich91 said:


> Dont you think it would be kind of creepy though?


Maybe a little bit. But we're all friends here.


----------



## dal user

lisbeth said:


> Maybe a little bit. But we're all friends here.


I imagine if people actually met they'd be somewhat dissapointed or shocked, they definitely eould if they met me in person. I mean we only have photos to see of each other here, so you might not recognise someone from here if you passed them in the street. Sometimes people look a lot different in real life than they do in photos, I've posted a photo of myself here just to prove a point that I am ugly and I was right as hardly anybody bothered to respond and even if they did and I met someone from here I think they'd be dissapointed if they see me in person (especially the females)


----------



## likeaspacemonkey

probably offline said:


> My favourite poster has always been *typemismatch*. His threads are the bestestestestest and he does not get the recognition he deserves.


I don't think I've ever talked to him, but I did notice that guy several times. His posts are funny and as far as I have seen, have some kind of twist (a twist wtf?). So I'll join in and stroke his ego a bit.


----------



## rdrr

Rich91 said:


> I imagine if people actually met they'd be somewhat dissapointed or shocked, they definitely eould if they met me in person. I mean we only have photos to see of each other here, so you might not recognise someone from here if you passed them in the street. Sometimes people look a lot different in real life than they do in photos, I've posted a photo of myself here just to prove a point that I am ugly and I was right as hardly anybody bothered to respond and even if they did and I met someone from here I think they'd be dissapointed if they see me in person (especially the females)


Someone may be disappointed with looks if meeting from online with the pretense of possibly something romantic coming out of it. Can't fault that if someone isn't attracted as much in person as they thought they were online. Happens all the time on online dating sites, and I am sure SAS is no exception if two members happen to meet under those pretenses.

It's the reason why it's kinda hard to take compliments about appearance and the like from online as truth because people tend to just "say things" sometimes. And there is always the fact people can say one thing and do a totally different thing in reality.

I just think people really don't know who they want or what they want until it's staring them in the face.


----------



## dal user

rdrr said:


> Someone may be disappointed with looks if meeting from online with the pretense of possibly something romantic coming out of it. Can't fault that if someone isn't attracted as much in person as they thought they were online. Happens all the time on online dating sites, and I am sure SAS is no exception if two members happen to meet under those pretenses.
> 
> It's the reason why it's kinda hard to take compliments about appearance and the like from online as truth because people tend to just "say things" sometimes. And there is always the fact people can say one thing and do a totally different thing in reality.
> 
> I just think people really don't know who they want or what they want until it's starting them in the face.


Exactly

people look completely different in person than they do in photos. I'd like to actually meet certain people off here but im afraid they'd be disgusted by the state. I might even find them attractive in photos but if I met them in person I might not think the same, hopefully the latter wouldn't tufn out to be true. It is what it is though.


----------



## estse

Mousy said:


> Someone develop a crush on me. :b


I've thought about it, but you're too young.


----------



## Elad

lisbeth said:


> But we're all friends here.


----------



## lisbeth

Elad said:


>


_Best friends._


----------



## MidnightBlu

Not anymore.


----------



## Mr Bacon

I might have crushes on a couple nice ladies... but I won't state names. It's much funnier that way. Because then, the ones who actually do have a crush on me are going to start wondering if I am reciprocating the feeling, and I'll be on their minds all day long...

ahhh I am so evil :twisted



Rich91 said:


> Exactly
> 
> people look completely different in person than they do in photos. I'd like to actually meet certain people off here but im afraid they'd be disgusted by the state. I might even find them attractive in photos but if I met them in person I might not think the same, hopefully the latter wouldn't tufn out to be true. It is what it is though.


Don't worry Rich. With an impressive track record of at least 800 posts you've made describing how ugly you supposedly are, I don't think anybody is picturing the prince charming by now :lol

Sometimes, that's kind of how I picture you:










So if you look any better than that, you've won already haha


----------



## dal user

Mr Bacon said:


> I might have crushes on a couple nice ladies... but I won't state names. It's much funnier that way. Because then, the ones who actually do have a crush on me are going to start wondering if I am reciprocating the feeling, and I'll be on their minds all day long...
> 
> ahhh I am so evil :twisted
> 
> Don't worry Rich. With an impressive track record of at least 800 posts you've made describing how ugly you supposedly are, I don't think anybody is picturing the prince charming by now :lol
> 
> Sometimes, that's kind of how I picture you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if you look any better than that, you've won already haha


You've a warped imagination if you see me like that, besides I swear you seen my photo anyway?


----------



## tbyrfan

Mr Bacon said:


>


It looks like he's twerking...


----------



## Kalliber

tbyrfan said:


> It looks like he's twerking...


Lmao I was thinking of the same thing


----------



## Mousy

Lol stop :haha


----------



## yep

tbyrfan said:


> It looks like he's twerking...


Hahaha


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tbyrfan said:


> It looks like he's twerking...


lol best comment.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

yes...:um


----------



## gunner21

Not a romantic crush, but I have a " crush" on persephone's posts. She's always super helpful, and just generally a joy to read. Let's all appreciate Persephone the dread.

PS - she has awesome hair.


----------



## tehuti88

gunner21 said:


> Not a romantic crush, but I have a " crush" on persephone's posts. She's always super helpful, and just generally a joy to read. Let's all appreciate Persephone the dread.
> 
> PS - she has awesome hair.


I have a girl-crush on Persephone The Dread. ops


----------



## alienbird

I've had crushes on a few people from here. I had a crush on a user before I ever started posting even. I fell in love with someone I met on here, which I never expected.

There are some users who I really admire (not a romantic crush), but I don't know how they'd feel if they saw me post their names, so I'm too afraid to post them. :afr

I always thought it was silly/stupid to develop feelings for someone you met online, but I don't feel that way anymore.


----------



## Grushenka

No.


----------



## just smile

nope cx


----------



## gunner21

gunner21 said:


> Not a romantic crush, but I have a " crush" on persephone's posts. She's always super helpful, and just generally a joy to read. Let's all appreciate Persephone the dread.
> 
> PS - she has awesome hair.


*fingers crossed that Persephone sees this*


----------



## eveningbat

I would say but it is too personal...


----------



## Barette

I've always read her username as Persecute the Dead, so though it took me a second to know who that is... Yes, I appreciate her posts.


----------



## housebunny

:yayAppreciation for Persephone!


----------



## Sacrieur

housebunny said:


> :yayAppreciation for Persephone!


Hear hear!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

gunner21 said:


> Not a romantic crush, but I have a " crush" on persephone's posts. She's always super helpful, and just generally a joy to read. Let's all appreciate Persephone the dread.
> 
> PS - she has awesome hair.





tehuti88 said:


> I have a girl-crush on Persephone The Dread. ops





gunner21 said:


> *fingers crossed that Persephone sees this*





Barette said:


> I've always read her username as Persecute the Dead, so though it took me a second to know who that is... Yes, I appreciate her posts.





housebunny said:


> :yayAppreciation for Persephone!





Sacrieur said:


> Hear hear!


 Thank you all  you're too kind.

Also @Barette it is a bit of an awkward name lol, I used to read her name as Per-seh-phone (The Greek myth character.) Actually I did something similar for Hermione (like Her-me-own) when I was younger too. :')


----------



## KILOBRAVO

eveningbat said:


> I would say but it is too personal...


Hmmm...well I might go as far to say much the same , but as it is said...its personal!


----------



## hasbeenpugged

I have a crush on Mr. Bacon's brain.
His posts amuse me greatly, and I would subscribe to his newsletter.


----------



## eveningbat

hasbeenpugged said:


> I have a crush on Mr. Bacon's brain.
> His posts amuse me greatly, and I would subscribe to his newsletter.


well, you can talk to him right here.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Yes everyone here.


----------



## Gizamalukeix

Grand said:


> I've had crushes on a few people from here. I had a crush on a user before I ever started posting even. I fell in love with someone I met on here, which I never expected.
> 
> There are some users who I really admire (not a romantic crush), but I don't know how they'd feel if they saw me post their names, so I'm too afraid to post them. :afr
> 
> I always thought it was silly/stupid to develop feelings for someone you met online, but I don't feel that way anymore.


Yea, it's definitely not silly or stupid to think that. You never know, you could end up dating or even marrying someone you meet online. They're real people.


----------



## Just Lurking

What the mother f***.

I had a dream about an SASer last night. It kind of came out of left field (_what the hell_), and was of the, umm, romantic/sensual type (read: not 'sexual')... just a good 'connection', I guess you could say... It's been with me through the day and has made for a bit of a mindf***.

Rather annoying, really, the 'crush' thing. Those feelings need to be stomped into the ground as soon as they start.

Stop.

*Stop*. Stop it, stop it, *stop it*.

errrrrrrrrrrrgh
unnnnnnnggghhh

...

Yes.

If this was creepy or awkward to read in any way, what can I say -- you're welcome (you don't have to thank me).


----------



## Elros

Not been here long enough or gotten to know anyone yet so as of now no


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Nope.


----------



## gunner21

Fine! Since all y'all won't drop any names, I'll drop one.

I think KelsKels is pretty damn cute.


----------



## Stilla

Just Lurking... I know that feel. I had a dream last night about a guy I talk to from sas... he was on bachelor, with me being one of the contestants. It wasn't a dirty dream either but stillll... a dream about the bachelor the tv show?! I don't even watch that.

:um

Oh dreams. They don't necessarily have to mean much though. Unless you want it to.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

gunner21 said:


> Fine! Since all y'all won't drop any names, I'll drop one.
> 
> I think *SIN* is pretty damn cute.





Sin said:


> Thank you sir.


Agreed


----------



## Elad

Just Lurking said:


> What the mother f***.
> 
> I had a dream about an SASer last night. It kind of came out of left field (_what the hell_), and was of the, umm, romantic/sensual type (read: not 'sexual')... just a good 'connection', I guess you could say... It's been with me through the day and has made for a bit of a mindf***.
> 
> Rather annoying, really, the 'crush' thing. Those feelings need to be stomped into the ground as soon as they start.
> 
> Stop.
> 
> *Stop*. Stop it, stop it, *stop it*.
> 
> errrrrrrrrrrrgh
> unnnnnnnggghhh
> 
> ...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> If this was creepy or awkward to read in any way, what can I say -- you're welcome (you don't have to thank me).


I've had similar happen, usually when I pass out immediately after being on here. I think anti depressants play a big part in it, but the posters in my dreams are always just random user names without faces going about their lives and being cool.


----------



## gunner21

Sin said:


> Thank you sir. Gunner.21 takes my breath away.


Likewise, sir.


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain

just wish they were closer to me


----------



## Paper Samurai

Just Lurking said:


> What the mother f***.
> 
> I had a dream about an SASer last night. It kind of came out of left field (_what the hell_), and was of the, umm, romantic/sensual type (read: not 'sexual')... just a good 'connection', I guess you could say... It's been with me through the day and has made for a bit of a mindf***.
> 
> Rather annoying, really, the 'crush' thing. Those feelings need to be stomped into the ground as soon as they start.
> 
> Stop.
> 
> *Stop*. Stop it, stop it, *stop it*.
> 
> errrrrrrrrrrrgh
> unnnnnnnggghhh
> 
> ...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> If this was creepy or awkward to read in any way, what can I say -- you're welcome (you don't have to thank me).


It's alright man, all of us on this forum have dreams of Elad from time to time...


----------



## rosecolored

lynch said:


> just wish they were closer to me


Ikr


----------



## Ventura

Paper Samurai said:


> It's alright man, all of us on this forum have dreams of Elad from time to time...


He should name-drop. Could make for an interesting reaction.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Segafage said:


> He should name-drop. Could make for an interesting reaction.


heh, well I wouldn't want to put the guy under that kind of pressure :teeth


----------



## Ventura

Paper Samurai said:


> heh, well I wouldn't want to put the guy under that kind of pressure :teeth


Pttt. He'll live. :b


----------



## BillDauterive

Not anymore, especially since she isn't here anymore on this forum.


----------



## Beingofglass

Yes I have a new one


----------



## Mr Bacon

hasbeenpugged said:


> I have a crush on Mr. Bacon's brain.
> His posts amuse me greatly, and I would subscribe to his newsletter.


My brain is deeply moved by your compliment.

Unfortunately, my penis remains flaccid :lol



gunner21 said:


> Fine! Since all y'all won't drop any names, I'll drop one.
> 
> I think KelsKels is pretty damn cute.


KelsKels' booty is fabulous. Almost as fabulous as Missamanda's boobs. Which still aren't near as fabulous as Elad's abs.


----------



## mdiada

yup yup!


----------



## KelsKels

gunner21 said:


> Fine! Since all y'all won't drop any names, I'll drop one.
> 
> I think KelsKels is pretty damn cute.


Daww.. youre my favorite Canadian.

And what did I call you in the picture thread? Pretty? I think youre pretty. :yes


----------



## inerameia

Nop


----------



## hasbeenpugged

Mr Bacon said:


> My brain is deeply moved by your compliment.


This is great!



Mr Bacon said:


> Unfortunately, my penis remains flaccid :lol


This is also great!


----------



## gunner21

KelsKels said:


> Daww.. youre my favorite Canadian.
> 
> And what did I call you in the picture thread? Pretty? I think youre pretty. :yes


:hide :yay  :kiss


----------



## loophole

Nope. Just wish I could feel that feeling again. I'm hollow


----------



## Bluestar29

Not anymore.


----------



## JakeBoston1000




----------



## pati

Mr Bacon said:


> My brain is deeply moved by your compliment.
> 
> Unfortunately, my penis remains flaccid :lol
> 
> KelsKels' booty is fabulous. Almost as fabulous as Missamanda's boobs. Which still aren't near as fabulous as Elad's abs.


:clap


----------



## Eurasian

Haha... no. Haven't even been here long enough.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll

Nah . . that would be kinda sad . . 

But I'm surprised by how many beautiful girls there are around here . . . even those who claimed they were Convinced that they were ugly . . . . . .

I can see the beauty in a lot of people , to be honest . I've once been ID'd by a girl with freckles , and acne . . at a supermarket . . when buying booze . I usually see her if I go to the supermarket late at 10pm . . I suppose she's a nightshift worker . . and we usually smile when we see each other , too ! 

But ohh . . . am I getting the wrong idea ? Could she have bisexual tendencies . . yes , no ? Man . . I just don't wanna risk it like that . In a supermarket . . . no way , that's not me . . I can't do that .

So what if somebody claims to be unattractive . . and you prove them wrong ? Would that be offensive ?


----------



## hasbeenpugged

DeniseAfterAll said:


> So what if somebody claims to be unattractive . . and you prove them wrong ? Would that be offensive ?


Quite the opposite, as long as you don't dismiss how they feel about themselves.


----------



## Bawsome

aaaaand im just going to delete that post, doo dee do do de.


----------



## Beingofglass

^ Swag?

I miss my crush, she's not been on here for a while. She was so nice to chat with. Ah, she's probably busy busy. :kiss

awwh well.


----------



## inerameia

No
Likewise


----------



## Ventura

*.*


----------



## DeafBoy36

I was thinking the other day. I have anxiety and depression. Who really can understand me the best? My friends doesn't get it because they don't have it. Then I had a thought. Hey, SAS people are the only ones who really understand anxiety and depression. So, do I like anyone here in this site? No, but now I wouldn't mind dating a SAS because I know I would be comfortable. So yeah I'll explore dating from someone in this site. In the past, I actually thought: No way would I date a SAS person. It would be too much hassle to date one, then I realize that would be like dating myself. So new perspective = new attitude


----------



## Beingofglass

^
Well, all the wimminz on SAS are beauties inside out from what I've gathered, so depending upon wether you can find likeminded women near you..
It's a good idea to stay openminded, yea.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

God no.


----------



## Barette

I forget if I posted in here, but I will anyway. 

I do not have crushes but there are many members whose posts I always look forward to reading. Like AllToAll, lisbeth, kiirby, tehuti88, typemismatch, komorikun, etse, probably_offline... I don't remember others. But there are many. Others, I think seem like really nice people. Like Beingofglass, kelskels, Evo114, h00dz... I can't remember more but there are plenty. It's a generally pleasant board filled with generally pleasant people. No crushes though, I think that'd be a tad silly.


----------



## Bawsome

DeafBoy36 said:


> I was thinking the other day. I have anxiety and depression. Who really can understand me the best? My friends doesn't get it because they don't have it. Then I had a thought. Hey, SAS people are the only ones who really understand anxiety and depression. So, do I like anyone here in this site? No, but now I wouldn't mind dating a SAS because I know I would be comfortable. So yeah I'll explore dating from someone in this site. In the past, I actually thought: No way would I date a SAS person. It would be too much hassle to date one, then I realize that would be like dating myself. So new perspective = new attitude





Beingofglass said:


> ^
> Well, all the wimminz on SAS are beauties inside out from what I've gathered, so depending upon wether you can find likeminded women near you..
> It's a good idea to stay openminded, yea.


Word.


----------



## Ntln

There's people on this forum I like. There's people I'd definitely consider dating if I knew them in real life. But a crush? Nope. It's not like there's an even remote chance of anyone having feelings towards me on this site, and if there was, we'd probably live very far from each other. I don't see the point of having a crush here tbh :stu


----------



## extremly

no sir


----------



## crimeclub

Barette said:


> I forget if I posted in here, but I will anyway.
> 
> I do not have crushes but there are many members whose posts I always look forward to reading. Like AllToAll, lisbeth, kiirby, tehuti88, typemismatch, komorikun, etse, probably_offline... I don't remember others. But there are many. Others, I think seem like really nice people. Like Beingofglass, kelskels, Evo114, h00dz... I can't remember more but there are plenty. It's a generally pleasant board filled with generally pleasant people. No crushes though, I think that'd be a tad silly.


This pretty much sums it up for me, plenty of admirable people on here, but considering this a dating site is just unrealistic, it's purely a place to give support and get support as far as I'm concerned, though I'll still probably awkwardly flirt with a few people that I think are fun to interact with.


----------



## h00dz

Barette said:


> I forget if I posted in here, but I will anyway.
> 
> I do not have crushes but there are many members whose posts I always look forward to reading. Like AllToAll, lisbeth, kiirby, tehuti88, typemismatch, komorikun, etse, probably_offline... I don't remember others. But there are many. Others, I think seem like really nice people. Like Beingofglass, kelskels, Evo114, *h00dz*... I can't remember more but there are plenty. It's a generally pleasant board filled with generally pleasant people. No crushes though, I think that'd be a tad silly.


:heart


----------



## Alienated

Oh hell no !!


----------



## komorikun

After going out recently and talking to a number of people, it's really obvious that I can only crush on someone if I meet them in person. Seeing the person in motion and hearing their voice....


----------



## Ironyinivory

:doh yes


----------



## nullptr

Maybe, my waifu knows who she is.


----------



## Heartbreaker

No. Can't waste my time on all that jazz. Having a crush on someone who is miles away is unrealistic, and even if you get together with em somehow over the internet, it will very rarely, if not, never work out. Long distance relationships are a waste of time.


----------



## Evo1114

Barette said:


> I forget if I posted in here, but I will anyway.
> 
> I do not have crushes but there are many members whose posts I always look forward to reading. Like AllToAll, lisbeth, kiirby, tehuti88, typemismatch, komorikun, etse, probably_offline... I don't remember others. But there are many. Others, I think seem like really nice people. Like Beingofglass, kelskels, Evo114, h00dz... I can't remember more but there are plenty. It's a generally pleasant board filled with generally pleasant people. No crushes though, I think that'd be a tad silly.


D'aww thanks! :hug


----------



## sad vlad

No.
I have joined just a month ago. So I really dont know more than 2-3 people. And only basic stuff even for those.
But then again, even if it would happen, why writing it in here? Maybe writing a name with big letters for everyone to see including the one I like. That doesnt look like a smart idea to me.


----------



## Alone75

After seeing the photo thread, I have about 20 crushes on here! But no that's just a shallow exterior view, I'd want to know the real them but they live so far. So it doesn't matter either way.


----------



## apx24

No, but I haven't had a crush on anyone IRL for years now.


----------



## Eraserhead

Yes.


----------



## hammerfast

No


----------



## rosecolored

Yes, silly me.


----------



## brooke_brigham

I can't get through the photo thread. Too many annoying memes


----------



## Elros

Does it count if it's on yourself  Just PM'd (yes you actually can PM yourself) will see if I get a reply, fingers crossed :S


----------



## tehuti88

Elros said:


> Does it count if it's on yourself  Just PM'd (yes you actually can PM yourself) will see if I get a reply, fingers crossed :S


 ...

:| ...

 ...

I hope you don't end up rejecting yourself, and then putting yourself on ignore...I imagine that would heavily complicate things. :rain


----------



## The Patriot

I did a long time ago and that person is my real life girlfriend for 3 years now and the feeling was apparently at the time very mutual, she was crushing on me too so, back in the day under my other user name IronPain.


----------



## Tabris

Yes, my 3D waifu is from here.
It's not an exclusive relationship though, which can be difficult.


----------



## aGenericUsername

I had a small one because her personality reminded me of a girl in real life I used to like..


----------



## estse

I used to love her, but I had to kill her.


----------



## meepie

The Patriot said:


> I did a long time ago and that person is my real life girlfriend for 3 years now and the feeling was apparently at the time very mutual, she was crushing on me too so, back in the day under my other user name IronPain.


 I know her


----------



## straightarrows

not CRUSH,, but I liked Pita! she has short hair, left-handed, know a lot about aviation,,,,,, but she always look angry!! not easy to deal with her!


I think she kicked her last boyfriend! in a bad way with a fight! I don't like fights


----------



## louiselouisa

no. though by the look of his avatar, one member here reminds me of my ex-crush.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

I have a crush on Secretaz.

Here, I finally said it.


----------



## SummerRae

Hell yeah! You know I like these anxious guys!<3
lol.
But no, really.
I like someone on here.

He's too far though:c


----------



## Zeeshan

Yes I do


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I did awhile ago. I even had an LDR thing going for awhile with her.
Now I currently have none.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Hmm... Maybe kind of? but it's a bad idea and I'm sure it's because I don't have a life right now.


----------



## scooby

Persephone The Dread said:


> Hmm... Maybe kind of? but it's a bad idea and I'm sure it's because I don't have a life right now.


Eh, nothing wrong with a little crush even for the no-lifers. As long as it doesn't consume you. I like getting little crushes on people here. I know they don't really mean anything and are fairly harmless.


----------



## AFoundLady

Well, I used to lol. He hasn't been online for months already though, sucks. -.-


----------



## scooby

*searches thread for my name* Damn.

Eh, maybe I'll look into developing one for funzies. Yeah, sure, why not?


----------



## shelbster18

Elros said:


> Does it count if it's on yourself  Just PM'd (yes you actually can PM yourself) will see if I get a reply, fingers crossed :S


Ah, sweet! You can PM yourself? I'll pretend that shelbster18 isn't me. Now I really won't be alone! :yay I just got a PM.


----------



## meepie

shelbster18 said:


> Ah, sweet! You can PM yourself? I'll pretend that shelbster18 isn't me. Now I really won't be alone! :yay I just got a PM.


We've talked on the phone, texted, skyped, and done many cool stuff together.

Friend crush here. :boogie


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

I used to, but I have an irl life now.
I'm only on here now because I have the night off and my bf is working.


----------



## Moon Thief

No, I haven't really gotten to no anyone personally on here.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

I used to when I started posting. But she's gone now.
I didn't scare her away, I swear.


----------



## SummerRae

It's okay though, it usually never works out....




Sooo optimistic


----------



## thisismeyo

The Patriot said:


> I did a long time ago and that person is my real life girlfriend for 3 years now and the feeling was apparently at the time very mutual, she was crushing on me too so, back in the day under my other user name IronPain.


wow congrats  im happy for you


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

I've always been curious what one of the users I used to talk to looks like.


----------



## markwalters2

Crush is not the word. Obsession and unhealthy fixation is more like it.


----------



## TheFather

Yes, very much so. It's embarrassing though, so I'm just gonna walk away now...


----------



## Zack

Yup, dang right I do.


----------



## Pierre1

There's alot of people on here I'd love to meet


----------



## arnie

Pierre1 said:


> There's alot of people on here I'd love to meet


----------



## Zeeshan

Yes ofcourse

She has a big head though


----------



## SummerRae

But it's just a phase, _right_? They all end leaving us behind.


----------



## rambo

I got a couple but I'll never pursue it.


----------



## SuicideSilence

yeah sort of. it's more like infatuation though.


----------



## crimeclub

I stated the name of my crush, I want to see names damn it!


----------



## euphoria04

crimeclub said:


> I state the name of my crush, I want to see names damn it!


----------



## SummerRae

euphoria04 said:


>


*ahahahahahaahahahahaa(':*

in reply to crimeclub.. mines scooby.
lol


----------



## crimeclub

SummerRae said:


> *ahahahahahaahahahahaa(':*
> 
> in reply to crimeclub.. mines scooby.
> lol


Ooo little miss Summer has a boyfriend!

Just kidding, I already knew you had a crush on him, but does he know??


----------



## h00dz

SummerRae said:


> *ahahahahahaahahahahaa(':*
> 
> in reply to crimeclub.. mines scooby.
> lol





crimeclub said:


> Ooo little miss Summer has a boyfriend!
> 
> Just kidding, I already knew you had a crush on him, but does he know??


My fellow Australian does now


----------



## SummerRae

crimeclub said:


> Ooo little miss Summer has a boyfriend!
> 
> Just kidding, I already knew you had a crush on him, but does he know??


:blush No I don't.
I was just trying to make you less of an outcast for telling your crush when nobody else did
&yeah I've told him.


----------



## SummerRae

h00dz said:


> My fellow Australian does now


:blush
I already told him...
...great..


----------



## starburst93

Not a crush, but theres someone on here that i find physically attractive, i have a lot of respect for, and who's posts i enjoy reading.


----------



## hammerfast

Same here


----------



## arnie

starburst93 said:


> Not a crush, but theres someone on here that i find physically attractive, i have a lot of respect for, and who's posts i enjoy reading.


Who?

Is it MM75?


----------



## M0rbid

arnie said:


> Who?
> 
> Is it MM75?


affffff?


----------



## arnie

M0rbid said:


> affffff?


That sexy bald beast of a man. Still getting all the ladies on SAS.


----------



## Jaxosix

Nope, I haven't been here long enough or interacted with anyone enough to form a crush. But, Given time - Knowing me it's inevitable.


----------



## diamondheart89

Zeeshan said:


> Yes ofcourse
> 
> She has a big head though


calichick? I can see that happening. :lol


----------



## Gavroche

I bet half the people that said no in this thread are a yes or half-yes.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

It's easy to have a crush so yeah I'm sure many who have a hard time admitting it probably do  and I freakin love that. Human beings have such potential to love and I love that lol : )


----------



## Thedood

I don't think I've made enough of an emotional connection with anyone yet. Plus it's really hard for me to develop feelings for someone I don't physically interact with.


----------



## komorikun

Lots of nice bodies in the muscle thread but nope.


----------



## Mousey9

I've concluded that people aren't as impressive as they may appear to be. With all the time in the world to convey messages and the ability to take 100 photos, then choosing the best one, I consciously not let myself emotionally invest in anyone. This is probably a dark mindset to have but there is reasonable truth in it. At least in my case it is, once people get to know the real me, they'll figure out that i'm just a relentless 155lb soaking wet source of disappointment. I weighed myself a few minutes ago.


----------



## buklti

There was this super cute blonde. Who knows what happened to her. I think she was from Texas.


----------



## Hush7

SummerRae said:


> *ahahahahahaahahahahaa(':*
> 
> in reply to crimeclub.. mines scooby.
> lol


Why'd you knock up Jelly if it's Scooby you're after? :sus


----------



## Thedood

crimeclub said:


> I'm assuming you mean besides our bromance right?


Obviously. :blush


----------



## starburst93

arnie said:


> Who?
> 
> Is it MM75?


No, i haven't even seen what he looks like. Though i am impartial to bald men.


----------



## Sacrieur

I think I have a crush on Persephone's hair.


----------



## SummerRae

Hush7 said:


> Why'd you knock up Jelly if it's Scooby you're after? :sus


Lol, it was a joke of mine and jelly's with the thread thing


----------



## Evo1114

When I assume people are talking about me with their secret 'crushes' it makes me feel really popular and desired.


----------



## 337786

No.


----------



## SeraphSoul

Haven't been here long enough.
So no~~


----------



## NoHeart

I have a crush on whoever posts right below me.


----------



## Steinerz

^ my body is ready.


----------



## SummerRae

^ OH GOD!! 
hahahah


----------



## probably offline

[not a crush, but still]

There is one person I've been curious about for a long time. I really don't know why. I Just always find myself clicking threads when I see that he's posted(he doesn't post so much). Maybe he made a post, which I really liked, soon after I joined. Or something. I don't remember.


----------



## SummerRae

probably offline said:


> [not a crush, but still]
> 
> There is one person I've been curious about for a long time. I really don't know why. I Just always find myself clicking threads when I see that he's posted(he doesn't post so much). Maybe he made a post, which I really liked, soon after I joined. Or something. I don't remember.


crimeclub..?


----------



## Double Entendre

Sacrieur said:


> I think I have a crush on Persephone's hair.


It's pretty amazing right? We should make a group about it in a non creepy way!


----------



## probably offline

SummerRae said:


> crimeclub..?


nein


----------



## SummerRae

probably offline said:


> nein


You're missin out.. he's a really cool guy. PLUS, that mustache is to die for.


----------



## error404

Yes.


----------



## probably offline

SummerRae said:


> You're missin out.. he's a really cool guy. PLUS, that mustache is to die for.


Do _you_ have a crush on crimeclub, hmmmm?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Double Entendre said:


> It's pretty amazing right? We should make a group about it in a non creepy way!





Sacrieur said:


> I think I have a crush on Persephone's hair.


lol unfortunatly the hair (colours) are dead in real life for now out of laziness among other things but thanks for noticing.


----------



## dal user

Yes


----------



## yadx

nope


----------



## SummerRae

probably offline said:


> Do _you_ have a crush on crimeclub, hmmmm?


OH I WAS CAUGHT....... I want the D.


----------



## NoHeart

SteinerOfThule said:


> ^ my body is ready.


Come to me you sexy beast.


----------



## kiirby

probably offline said:


> [not a crush, but still]
> 
> There is one person I've been curious about for a long time. I really don't know why. I Just always find myself clicking threads when I see that he's posted(he doesn't post so much). Maybe he made a post, which I really liked, soon after I joined. Or something. I don't remember.


I know who this is. Totally. He recently changed his username.


----------



## probably offline

kiirby said:


> I know who this is. Totally. He recently changed his username.


Nope. Noone could ever guess who it is.


----------



## Steinerz

NoHeart said:


> Come to me you sexy beast.


On my way.

Hope you're ready for some fun.


----------



## Raeden

probably offline said:


> Nope. Noone could ever guess who it is.


I'm tempted to go through the entire members listing and continuously ask you until I determine it through the process of elimination.


----------



## Hush7

probably offline said:


> Nope. Noone could ever guess who it is.


I think you already said who it is earlier in this thread. Everyone is wishing it's crimeclub, but we all know it's typemismatch. You can't resist his Scottish accent and fun threads. :heart


----------



## probably offline

Raeden said:


> I'm tempted to go through the entire members listing and continuously ask you until I determine it through the process of elimination.


Oh dear.



Hush7 said:


> I think you already said who it is earlier in this thread. Everyone is wishing it's crimeclub, but we all know it's typemismatch. You can't resist his Scottish accent and fun threads. :heart


I'm not talking about typemismatch. I explained why I like _his_ posts ;p I don't know why I read this person's posts.

...let's move on D:


----------



## extremly

Not really lol, but I will say however, I wouldn't mind taking a certain user out for a cup of coffee in this forum


----------



## fumimarie

Yes I do in fact. Those hawt guys in "the cutest guy you've ever seen" thread. =P


----------



## Gavroche

In an inspired instance of irresistible instigation I intend to initiate an interesting inquiry into the innerworkings of the oft ignominious idiom known as "crush".

In long, I have an idea to make this thread a bit more interesting, and it is through a series of questions that those who responded in the affirmative may wish to answer. 

1 - has your crush posted in this thread crush thread?

2 - do you visit the profile of your crush often?

3 - do you quote the posts of your crush often? 

4 - have you ever interacted with your crush directly via personal messages, comments, or real time chat in the sas chat room? 

5 - What drew you to this person, looks? posts? bit of both?


----------



## zareba

Gavroche said:


> In an inspired instance of irresistible instigation I intend to initiate an interesting inquiry into the innerworkings of the oft ignominious idiom known as "crush".
> 
> In long, I have an idea to make this thread a bit more interesting, and it is through a series of questions that those who responded in the affirmative may wish to answer.
> 
> 1 - has your crush posted in this thread crush thread?
> 
> 2 - do you visit the profile of your crush often?
> 
> 3 - do you quote the posts of your crush often?
> 
> 4 - have you ever interacted with your crush directly via personal messages, comments, or real time chat in the sas chat room?
> 
> 5 - What drew you to this person, looks? posts? bit of both?


-------------
1. yes

2. every 2.3 seconds

3. every other words

4. NO DAMN IT WHY

5 THE WHOLE DAMN PACKAGE


----------



## Thedood

One and a half months into this site, still no "crush" although there are a couple of women on that post on here I admire from afar that I'm too chicken **** to talk to.


----------



## Greenleaf62

Gavroche said:


> In an inspired instance of irresistible instigation I intend to initiate an interesting inquiry into the innerworkings of the oft ignominious idiom known as "crush".


That was a lot of alliteration :b

No, I don't have a crush on anyone here. The last crush I had on someone was in 5th grade so you can see how picky I am about guys. :um


----------



## SummerRae

I have a new crush..

but I still have that other crush too.


----------



## Zeeshan

When did badgirl leave. She didnt even say goodbye 

Anyone have her whatsapp


----------



## blue2

crimeclub said:


> Yeah I noticed that too, I didn't talk to her much but I did enjoy her posts.


yes I did to, seem's she had a bit of a following, I like someone that knows their mind and is not afraid to speak it, she also seemed smart and used a lot of big words when expressing her point...


----------



## starburst93

SummerRae said:


> I have a new crush..
> 
> but I still have that other crush too.


This is unrelated but i always notice your posts because your username is both my and my sisters names (me: summer, her rae).


----------



## SummerRae

starburst93 said:


> this is unrelated but i always notice your posts because your username is both my and my sisters names (me: Summer, her rae).


Hey Summer! (':


----------



## brooke_brigham

I always notice blue2 but I cant really think..of...why...


----------



## starburst93

SummerRae said:


> Hey Summer! (':


Hello Summer, or Winter, if you prefer.


----------



## SummerRae

starburst93 said:


> Hello Summer, or Winter, if you prefer.


Lol, I just stick to my name; my signature was just a little joke.. but if there is two Summer's on SAS I could definitely go by Winter and you Summer!


----------



## blue2

blue_blue said:


> I always notice blue2 but I cant really think..of...why...


lmao....I'm like a horrible car crash that you see happening , you know it's gonna end badly but you can't look away ..


----------



## scooby

so many blues


----------



## brooke_brigham

I would have a crush on crimeclub but he's too old for me. 

;-)


----------



## SummerRae

blue_blue said:


> I would have a crush on crimeclub but he's too old for me.
> 
> ;-)


Aww, whys crimeclub gotta be soooo *old*?? Lol
:b


----------



## Mavrick

blue_blue said:


> I would have a crush on crimeclub but he's too old for me.
> 
> ;-)


He seems like a funny guy.


----------



## Hush7

Is this the crimeclub appreciation thread? I have a crush on one of his posts.


----------



## scooby

Hush7 said:


> Is this the crimeclub appreciation thread? I have a crush on one of his posts.


Feels like it, yeah. I'm jealous of his ability to make ladies crush on him


----------



## SummerRae

Hush7 said:


> Is this the crimeclub appreciation thread? I have a crush on one of his posts.


Didn't you know, every thread is a crimeclub appreciation thread!


----------



## nothing else

Nope


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Yes.


----------



## To22




----------



## inerameia

Nope and hopefully never again.


----------



## burgerchuckie

Uhm....Yes :blush


----------



## Bawsome

yea do, i like her posts, she is really cool, but iv never found a good reason to talk to her. im just not on here enough any more... my life is like a 3 ring circus at the moment!


----------



## LolaViola

Yeah. It happens pretty easily for me. I hate it. IT'S TORTURE.


----------



## failoutboy

Heavens no!


----------



## markwalters2

No. But there are more than a couple of people I want to crush with my bare hands.


----------



## LoveMissesG

Hell no. That would be weird unless we talked offline!


----------



## Enoxyla

no, internet relationships is something i'm not doing anymore


----------



## chinaski

I don't come on here enough to have a crush on anyone, but there used to be a girl a liked. It's someone I used to talk to. Not sure if she posts here anymore, and I won't say her username(s). If she still comes here and sees this post (PM me, yo!), then she'll know it's her when I say "sorglegt."

Anyway, I always wanted to **** the **** out of her. Still kinda do.


----------



## crimeclub

MeganRenee. She's just a little bundle of adorable.


----------



## meepie

chinaski said:


> I don't come on here enough to have a crush on anyone, but there used to be a girl a liked. It's someone I used to talk to. Not sure if she posts here anymore, and I won't say her username(s). If she still comes here and sees this post (PM me, yo!), then she'll know it's her when I say "sorglegt."
> 
> Anyway, I always wanted to **** the **** out of her. Still kinda do.


Lol does she know you want to do that? :b


----------



## HeavyweightSoul

Her name is SUMMERRAE and i'm MADLY IN LOVE with her!!!!!!!!


----------



## JakeBoston1000

markwalters2 said:


> No. But there are more than a couple of people I want to crush with my bare hands.


:yes


----------



## SummerRae

HeavyweightSoul said:


> Her name is SUMMERRAE and i'm MADLY IN LOVE with her!!!!!!!!


:blush


----------



## chinaski

meepie said:


> Lol does she know you want to do that? :b


heh, not really, but I hope she does now.


----------



## burgerchuckie

HeavyweightSoul said:


> Her name is SUMMERRAE and i'm MADLY IN LOVE with her!!!!!!!!


Damn you! Summer is mine :lol


----------



## SummerRae

burgerchuckie said:


> Damn you! Summer is mine :lol


Oh my!


----------



## Apoc Revolution

_lol no. What's the point? It's kinda pathetic to develop a crush for someone who you'll never see anyway._


----------



## eveningbat

Yes


----------



## SilentLyric

current sas crush status, no.


----------



## SummerRae

Apoc Revolution said:


> _lol no. What's the point? It's kinda pathetic to develop a crush for someone who you'll never see anyway._


Loads of people on here have met in real life before, some have also gotten into a relationship through here. It might seem pathetic to you, but people can feel closer to someone that is farther away than someone right in front of you. I hope to meet a few people from here irl, it'd be nice as there are a lot of really supportive and caring people on here. I think it's alright if someone develops a crush on here, as so many people have. Just my opinion. :b


----------



## sad vlad

No. Still nothing like that. I doubt it will happen. I do not think I even want that. It would most likely be a waste of time and feelings. Cause the great majority of people are far far away.


----------



## Steinerz

_No... no_.


----------



## 150274

Judging by a quarter of my threads I wrote


Yes...yes I do.. .....shocking, I know


Been in an ldr for over half a year....gonna end soon hopefully :teeth


----------



## Nathan18

A crush? Nah. Avatars/pics that have made me a little thirsty? Sure.


----------



## Mochyn

Yes but it's not who you think it is...


it's YOU! 

no seriously, it is you.


----------



## estse

I have a crush on Mochyn. Don't know why, since I know her not, BUT that is how I feel. Don't worry, my crushes dissipate in silence.


----------



## londonguy202

I never tell,
no one has a crush on me


----------



## HollaFlower

shycheese 

no words.


----------



## shycheese

HollaFlower said:


> shycheese
> 
> no words.


:blush

no words.


----------



## HollaFlower

oh


----------



## SilentLyric

ok I changed my mind, I do. lol.


----------



## Steinerz

HollaFlower said:


> oh


Can I be the best man for the wedding?

- You love birds. -


----------



## shycheese

SteinerOfThule said:


> Can I be the best man for the wedding?
> 
> - You love birds. -


If Holla doesn't want you, you can be my maid of honor. And bring that dog with the ball gag.


----------



## Steinerz

shycheese said:


> If Holla doesn't want you, you can be my maid of honor. And bring that dog with the ball gag.


Oh sweet! thank you. I got a cute little tux for the dog. Hopefully I won't end up wearing a dress though. Holla pls.


----------



## HollaFlower

SteinerOfThule said:


> Oh sweet! thank you. I got a cute little tux for the dog. Hopefully I won't end up wearing a dress though. Holla pls.


Steiner will be at the HollaxCheese wedding.

Confirmed.

More Q&A will be held in 20 minutes.


----------



## Steinerz

HollaFlower said:


> Steiner will be at the HollaxCheese wedding.
> 
> Confirmed.
> 
> More Q&A will be held in 20 minutes.


----------



## arnie

HollaFlower said:


> shycheese
> 
> no words.





shycheese said:


> :blush
> 
> no words.


----------



## millenniumman75

Those GIFs are funny, especially the Power Ranger one :lol.


----------



## Mr Bacon

shycheese said:


> And bring that dog with the ball gag.


You're in for some good fun, Holla.

_Holla_ --> :nw:whip <-- _ShyCheese_


----------



## HollaFlower

Mr Bacon said:


> You're in for some good fun, Holla.
> 
> _Holla_ --> :nw:whip <-- _ShyCheese_


No-no. The whipping is mutual. <3


----------



## monotonous

yes i just want luv


----------



## kjwkjw

hell no.


----------



## HollaFlower

kjwkjw said:


> hell no.


Stay trong


----------



## kjwkjw

HollaFlower said:


> Stay trong


I have small arms.


----------



## estse

Nope, crush long over.


----------



## KaitlynRose

Uh...


----------



## Steve French

Yeah baby, myself.


----------



## blueman1027

Awww!!! Nobody has a crush on me! *curls up and cries*

All jokes aside, I don't have a crush on anyone here so far since I'm not into long distance relationships. However, I would absolutely love to meet and hangout with quite a few people on here (non-romantically). This forum has, by far, the best community I have ever seen on the net. I'm happy to be a part of it!


----------



## shycheese

HollaFlower said:


> No-no. The whipping is mutual. <3


Totally down for some mutual whipping~ :heart


----------



## cuppy

Steve French said:


> Yeah baby, myself.


I love this :lol


----------



## HollaFlower

bump for lust


----------



## Equity

I could make an account to crush on, but since I can't I'll just have to put up with being without true love.


----------



## Dissonance

Yes Dissonance.


----------



## Bert Reynolds

calichick turns me on with all of her sassiness. xoxoxo :love


----------



## Levibebop

Not really; it's difficult for me to find interest in people over the internet without knowing them personally. There's a lot of good looking & intellectual/witty people tho!


----------



## apx24

I think I might be developing a soft spot for someone here. But I won't become infatuated with her. I promise it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Yes, I kind of do. She's really cute and witty and she keeps catching my attention. I wouldn't dare try with her though, as I've assessed my risk of rejection at %100. She's one of those girls you just admire from afar.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

No, I don't, but I do find some people on here people cool.


----------



## andy1984

not right now. there are people i'm fond of. and people i've had a crush on before. but meh my life is too distracting for me to get caught up in make-believe at the moment.

komorikun is the only one that comes to mind


----------



## seeking777

No I don't know anyone on here well enough to develop a crush. But I have seen a few cute guys though. I've attempted to talk to them but am too chicken to try flirting. :b


----------



## Equity

There isn't anyone with a username yet that's just Clarity.


----------



## dreamloss

absolutely not.


----------



## 3 AM

Nah. I don't even know anyone here.


----------



## zomgz

I voted yes but I'll never tell!

*evil laugh* It could be any of you!


----------



## Implicate

I <3 Kittyteak!!!!
BFFS bb

xoxoxo


----------



## Barette

People need to stop being so vague. Tell us, tell us who.


----------



## Gas Raid

Nope.


----------



## Bert Reynolds

Barette said:


> People need to stop being so vague. Tell us, tell us who.


You!


----------



## Cam1

No, not really. I totally would get crushes if I used the PM or Chat functions more often, I bet - which is part of the reason why I don't :b


----------



## Steve French

Keep looking back here to see if my name has popped up. Guess I need to post more hairy chested shirtless pics.


----------



## SummerRae

dem feels guys


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol I don't think most people would post names here as that would be awkward.


----------



## monotonous

Persephone The Dread


----------



## Persephone The Dread

monotonous said:


> Persephone The Dread


Guess I should have seen someone doing that after that comment :lol >.>


----------



## cmed




----------



## Jade18

Jade18:yes


----------



## Crimson Lotus

Persephone The Dread said:


> Guess I should have seen someone doing that after that comment :lol >.>


And just like that, another SAS love story was born.


----------



## xRoh

They're not crushes precisely, but there are certainly members who I enjoy speaking with more than others. :blush


----------



## SummerRae

Does it count if they're perma banned


----------



## sad vlad

xRoh said:


> They're not crushes precisely, but there are certainly members who I enjoy speaking with more than others. :blush


''This page has had *1,209* visits ''. In about 2 w. Guess you have at least one stalker already. Hope it's the one you like. Maybe the one I was joking about? You can tell me. Nobody will know a thing.


----------



## Pompeii

I'd like to be crushed by, say, a monster truck or a blue whale.


----------



## Equity

I actually named a name properly in one of these threads I think I should get props for being so courageously awesome.


----------



## mrbojangles

lonelygirl88 and cabecitasilenciosa were my two sas crushes. The whole thing was silly now that I think back on it, but it was fun at the time.


----------



## Justlittleme

that would be a bad thing to do.


----------



## sad vlad

Anything is possible. Although I think it is unlikely when you are only replied by a very few and only one PM every 1-2 weeks. Usually by people that are already part of a relationship. I am also reluctant to start online long distance relationships. Most likely they will never become real. But I will get attached just as much. Less satisfactions but far more chances of getting screwed badly.


----------



## Vanderfee

There's one person from here I really like but I rather stay as friends. Don't want to ruin our friendship.


----------



## diamondheart89

WillYouStopDave


I'll crush him in S&C one day. :twisted


----------



## lunarc

_[Removed]_


----------



## BillDauterive

If anyone here has a crush on me, you're a complete fool and need to stop ASAP.


----------



## Caramelito

Just voted


----------



## Equity

In a Lonely Place. You knew that if you kept on being so nice to me I would eventually succumb to the way I fancied you and forget about how there wasn't much utility in an actual relationship. And then when you cheated on me with someone who actually lives in your area I was so devastated. [spoiler=]Hypothetically[/spoiler]



BillDautrieve said:


> If anyone here has a crush on me, you're a complete fool and need to stop ASAP.


:ditto


----------



## lisbeth

lunarc said:


> I thought Lisbeth and AceEmoKid were really cute, there were a few others but I can't remember names/recall right now. Reading the posts of a few other girls here has also got me interested and I tend to click on threads I've seen them post in.
> 
> I've not got crush on anyone yet. I probably won't get a crush on anyone though. It takes a *lot*/long time for me to get interested in someone.


I've dreamed of this day for so long.


----------



## dal user

just one girl from here im particularly interested in

there are some attractive females here though. i just don't always mention it as it sounds a bit creepy.


----------



## dal user

BillDautrieve said:


> If anyone here has a crush on me, you're a complete fool and need to stop ASAP.


if a girl from here had a crush on me i would be more than happy


----------



## darkinside

Lol


----------



## sad vlad

Caramelito said:


> Just voted


I already know you have voted ''Yes''.:b


----------



## Richard Pawgins

this thread was created by an undercover mod in order to monitor sexual harassment on this site


u guys are too stupid to realize it


----------



## lisbeth

My SAS crushes are Barette and Elad. There I said it.


----------



## estse

I have a crush on the one person that matters here. It's just that all the rest of you don't exist.


----------



## SummerRae

sad vlad said:


> ''This page has had *1,209* visits ''. In about 2 w. Guess you have at least one stalker already. Hope it's the one you like. Maybe the one I was joking about? You can tell me. Nobody will know a thing.


8)

xRoh... I love you.

stalks.


----------



## sad vlad

SummerRae said:


> 8)
> 
> xRoh... I love you.
> 
> stalks.


Good thing your boyfriend is banned and can't see this. He would be in for a surprise. :lol

I have no clue if this saying is used anywhere else, but: ''_*When the cat is not at home, mices are playing on the kitchen table*_''. (aproximate translation)


----------



## xRoh

SummerRae said:


> 8)
> 
> xRoh... I love you.
> 
> stalks.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

sad vlad said:


> Good thing your boyfriend is banned and can't see this. He would be in for a surprise. :lol
> 
> I have no clue if this saying is used anywhere else, but: ''_*When the cat is not at home, mices are playing on the kitchen table*_''. (aproximate translation)


We have a similar saying 'While the cat's away, the mice will play'

Though it has a broader meaning than just in relationships and also can be used when someone in authority isn't present and subordinate people do what they want while they're gone.


----------



## moloko

sad vlad said:


> ''_*When the cat is not at home, mices are playing on the kitchen table*_''. (aproximate translation)





Persephone The Dread said:


> We have a similar saying 'While the cat's away, the mice will play'


Here's another one: "Boss out, holy day in the store."

Let's completely ruin this thread and make it about same sayings in different languages. Anyone in? Nobody cares about crushes anyway, right? No? Okay.


----------



## sad vlad

Persephone The Dread said:


> We have a similar saying 'While the cat's away, the mice will play'
> 
> Though it has a broader meaning than just in relationships and also can be used when someone in authority isn't present and subordinate people do what they want while they're gone.


Yes, seems very similar. Makes sense to be used at the office when the boss isn't around. Thanks.


----------



## sad vlad

moloko said:


> Here's another one: "Boss out, holy day in the store."
> 
> Let's completely ruin this thread and make it about same sayings in different languages. Anyone in? Nobody cares about crushes anyway, right? No? Okay.


Wrote it down! Thanks. 

Sorry if I have stopped you from confessing your undying love for someone. :nw Go on now! Be wild! Knock her off her feet!!!:b


----------



## probably offline

sad vlad said:


> Good thing your boyfriend is banned and can't see this. He would be in for a surprise. :lol
> 
> I have no clue if this saying is used anywhere else, but: ''_*When the cat is not at home, mices are playing on the kitchen table*_''. (aproximate translation)


We use it in Swedish, too! But with rats instead of mice, and dancing instead of playing 

"När katten är borta dansar råttorna på bordet"


----------



## sad vlad

probably offline said:


> We use it in Swedish, too! But with rats instead of mice, and dancing instead of playing
> 
> "När katten är borta dansar råttorna på bordet"




Guess it is something universal then. I would have probably figured out what katten, dansar and rattorna mean. Somewhat close to english words. Thanks.


----------



## moloko

sad vlad said:


> Sorry if I have stopped you from confessing your undying love for someone. :nw Go on now! Be wild! Knock her off her feet!!!:b


:lol Nah, don't worry.


----------



## Xtina_Xposed

Malek :love


----------



## Barette

lisbeth said:


> My SAS crushes are Barette and Elad. There I said it.












I'll name some of mine

lisbeth
TickleMeRingo
Ape In Space
AceEmoKid (can I draw like you?)
AlasBabylon


----------



## eveningbat

Oh, don't ask me.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

Barette said:


> I'll name some of mine
> 
> lisbeth
> *TickleMeRingo
> *Ape In Space
> AceEmoKid (can I draw like you?)
> AlasBabylon


OMG! :yay


----------



## Marko3

i think i have..chating to her at the moment


----------



## AceEmoKid

Barette said:


> I'll name some of mine
> 
> lisbeth
> TickleMeRingo
> Ape In Space
> AceEmoKid *(can I draw like you?)*
> AlasBabylon


Dude that would be awesome. Sure, you can do so at anytime.  And thank you and lunarc for mentioning me.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I did. 

Yes, she knows. She left the forum years ago. And she crushed my dreams by saying that she wasn't interested. 

I used to have a crush in 2007-2009 on a different member, but she is long gone. All the people that knew her are gone, too, except for a select few.


----------



## loneliness

xRoh. duh.


----------



## sad vlad

loneliness said:


> xRoh. duh.


 I think everyone already knows.


----------



## Steinerz

Yeah still no one in particular. Maybe at one point but not anymore.


----------



## xRoh

sad vlad said:


> I think everyone already knows.


He hasn't been telling everyone about our secret love affair, has he? :um


----------



## sad vlad

xRoh said:


> He hasn't been telling everyone about our secret love affair, has he? :um


You both did on your profile pages. I took a look at some point at one of your profile pages and clicked on View Conversation(I suspected you were referring to him in a previous post in here). Boy, there was so much sugar and honey in there that you could have supplied a small nation for a few weeks. Then all those playful confessions... I had to check my blood sugar levels a few times just to make sure I am still safe :b.

_*xRoh + loneliness = love to infinity!*_ :lol


----------



## scooby

Every time I stumble into this thread and see a couple people discussing their crushes, I feel sort of awkward. Like I'm listening into a private conversation that I shouldn't be.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Every female over 18. Why discriminate?


----------



## loneliness

xRoh said:


> He hasn't been telling everyone about our secret love affair, has he? :um


No, I haven't revealed that. It would be too much for SAS!



sad vlad said:


> You both did on your profile pages. I took a look at some point at one of your profile pages and clicked on View Conversation(I suspected you were referring to him in a previous post in here). Boy, there was so much sugar and honey in there that you could have supplied a small nation for a few weeks. Then all those playful confessions... I had to check my blood sugar levels a few times just to make sure I am still safe :b.
> 
> _*xRoh + loneliness = love to infinity!*_ :lol


Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Sacrieur

AceEmoKid said:


> Dude that would be awesome. Sure, you can do so at anytime.  And thank you and lunarc for mentioning me.


I think he was complimenting your drawing style, not asking for permission :p


----------



## sad vlad

loneliness said:


> Thanks for the laugh.


You are welcome. What would life be without laughter? I do what I can. But I must let you know I do not sign autographs just yet. I am afraid I will turn you into a millionaire in a few years when I will strike gold in Hollywood. :rofl


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Sacrieur said:


> I think he was complimenting your drawing style, not asking for permission :p


To be fair, weirdly, I misread that too exactly the same way as Aceemokid :lol wasn't till you just said that, that I looked back and realised. Weird..


----------



## xRoh

sad vlad said:


> You both did on your profile pages. I took a look at some point at one of your profile pages and clicked on View Conversation(I suspected you were referring to him in a previous post in here). Boy, there was so much sugar and honey in there that you could have supplied a small nation for a few weeks. Then all those playful confessions... I had to check my blood sugar levels a few times just to make sure I am still safe :b.
> 
> _*xRoh + loneliness = love to infinity!*_ :lol


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH



:hide


----------



## Equity

Still waiting on that Clarity account being made by somebody :rain


----------



## AceEmoKid

Sacrieur said:


> I think he was complimenting your drawing style, not asking for permission :p


:doh LOL. I.....wow. Wtf. This is what I get for skimming everything all the time.


----------



## extremly

Not enough girls that live in miami


----------



## Equity

MrSweets818 said:


> Does having a crush on yourself count?


Yes


----------



## estse

I did mention my past crush a few hundred pages back and she didn't care. It's pointless to have a crush on somebody if you don't care for yourself. Another person is not going to love you.


----------



## LostAndFoun D

estse said:


> I did mention my past crush a few hundred pages back and she didn't care. It's pointless to have a crush on somebody if you don't care for yourself. Another person is not going to love you.


I disagree here. I've had other people love me more than I loved myself, I'm pretty sure. I don't like the whole "gotta love yourself first" bs because that probably won't happen with me.


----------



## Farideh

That's not even possible. I don't even know what most people on here even look like.


----------



## Farideh

Richard Pawgins said:


> this thread was created by an undercover mod in order to monitor sexual harassment on this site
> 
> u guys are too stupid to realize it


Since when did having a crush on someone all of a sudden be considered as sexual harassment?? Derp Derp


----------



## DeniseAfterAll

I still dream about my flatmate's ex-girlfriend , despite not even thinking about her throughout the day . 

Yesterday I decided that I'm not going to let this torture me any longer , so I tried looking her up on Facebook .. .. and didn't find her . Good news .. I guess .....


----------



## Richard Pawgins

Paloma M said:


> Since when did having a crush on someone all of a sudden be considered as sexual harassment?? Derp Derp


since.......

forever


----------



## Canucklehead

Plane tickets are expensive.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

Yep!
After seeing her picture I feel in love with her! :clap
<SIGH>

Alas.
Only fell in love with a face.:|
Who knows what evil lurks beneath a pretty face ! :sus

LOL.


----------



## Equity

Lonelyguy111 said:


> Who knows what evil lurks beneath a pretty face ! :sus
> LOL.


Quite a lot sometimes. Quite a lot.


----------



## euphoria04

cafune.


----------



## crimeclub

euphoria04.


----------



## cafune

euphoria04 said:


> cafune.


:kiss


----------



## Malek

:mushy /dance


----------



## EternalTime

More than a crush, but I do love someone I met here.


----------



## Raeden

Paloma M said:


> That's not even possible. I don't even know what most people on here even look like.


Head on over to the Post a Picture of yourself thread and you shall know. Then you can hand-pick the one (or few) special users that you fantasize about dragging into your dungeon~


----------



## estse

I'm going to go out on a limb tonight and say AlltoAll.


----------



## londonguy202

Yes but of course sometimes she just never talk to me 

And women sometimes block me on facebook for just no obvious reason but i do hold out hope until i die in 10 yrs


----------



## brooke_brigham

CEB32 has a massive crush on me.


----------



## CEB32

brooke_brigham said:


> CEB32 has a massive crush on me.


:cuddle


----------



## crimeclub

brooke_brigham said:


> CEB32 has a massive crush on me.


And you totally don't have a crush on him at ALL!


----------



## londonguy202

brooke_brigham said:


> CEB32 has a massive crush on me.


One super lucky man to have such a cute crush :yes


----------



## londonguy202

no one has a crush on me. its high school all over again in reverse


----------



## CEB32

londonguy202 said:


> One super lucky man to have such a cute crush :yes


A crush can be one way man, nothing lucky about that :stu


----------



## londonguy202

CEB32 said:


> A crush can be one way man, nothing lucky about that :stu


no, i meant you are a lucky guy to have such a cute crush. Sorry for misunderstand


----------



## CEB32

londonguy202 said:


> no, i meant you are a lucky guy to have such a cute crush. Sorry for misunderstand


Its 2.50 am and I am head over heels with crushiness, my mistake not yours ;-)


----------



## londonguy202

CEB32 said:


> Its 2.50 am and I am head over heels with crushiness, my mistake not yours ;-)


I forget how late it is back there. The thing i miss most from the UK is a good accent and trains to anywhere. Have a good Saturday. Wish more women on SAS would crush on me but i really think they see as a creep


----------



## seeking777

I'm surprised some of you actually wrote names, I mean I know some are in jest. But, as I wrote before I don't have a crush on anybody. But I've seen a few cute guys on here, one in particular. But I'm not saying any names. My sa kicks in in situations such as this, even online.



londonguy202 said:


> I forget how late it is back there. The thing i miss most from the UK is a good accent and trains to anywhere. Have a good Saturday. Wish more women on SAS would crush on me but i really think they see as a creep


I think I've seen you post a few times, I don't remember you saying anything creepy. I also clicked on your profile and saw some girls on your friends list, if they thought you were creepy they wouldn't have accepted your friend request or added you.


----------



## Blushy

There are people on SAS that I find attractive. I do not have crush on them though.


----------



## MrQuiet76

i have a crush on the person below me


----------



## Blushy




----------



## gunner21

I have a crush on the person above me.


----------



## apx24

God this thread ****ing sucks balls.


----------



## MrQuiet76

Blushy said:


>














gunner21 said:


> I have a crush on the person above me.


i claimed her first!


----------



## Barette

I have a post crush on estse.


----------



## estse

apx24 said:


> God this thread ****ing sucks balls.


^Yes. That happened too.

Oh, why can't we have crushes on members who don't show photos? I don't need to know what somebody looks like it order to dig them. Otherwise, like recently we'd all have crushes on Blushy. Tomorrow it'd be another person. I dig more mystery.


----------



## failoutboy

apx24 said:


> God this thread ****ing sucks balls.


Yeah, it is pretty weird.


----------



## estse

Barette said:


> I have a post crush on estse.


Swoons! My heart muscle is aflutter.


----------



## CowGoMoo

How can you have a crush on someone you don't know..... 
Although some of these girls do look pretty gorgeous you gotta admit


----------



## estse

I'm surprised this thread has lasted this long. It is nice to be mentioned now and again, though, to hinder the feeling of absolute alienation, especially when you have no friends here.


----------



## estse

I don't remember if I voted yes or no on this thread. All I remember is having a recent crush on AllToAll (hint hint).

And Barette digs my posts (at least before this fiasco). Another night to sleep happily 'till death.


----------



## Blushy




----------



## CEB32

CowGoMoo said:


> How can you have a crush on someone you don't know.....
> Although some of these girls do look pretty gorgeous you gotta admit


Some of us know each other quite well



londonguy202 said:


> I forget how late it is back there. The thing i miss most from the UK is a good accent and trains to anywhere. Have a good Saturday. Wish more women on SAS would crush on me but i really think they see as a creep


I don't know, I kind of like some American accents, some English ones are god awful lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

this forum is becoming increasingly unpleasant..


----------



## moloko

I agree...

Let's all chill!


----------



## AceEmoKid

Lol. I love/hate SAS drama. 

On topic, I still have one crush, and that one crush is still unrequited. :b I will continue to cross my fingers. Maybe with time and circumstance, there is a slim chance that I have...well, a chance.


----------



## housebunny

:lolopcorn


----------



## crimeclub

The vids that Persephone makes kinda melt my heart a little, the mannerisms and accent especially.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Persephone The Dread said:


> this forum is becoming increasingly unpleasant..


Glad I'm not the only one who notices this..


----------



## Persephone The Dread

moloko said:


> I agree...
> 
> Let's all chill!


:lol maybe I should change my status to that.



crimeclub said:


> The vids that Persephone makes kinda melt my heart a little, the mannerisms and accent especially.


Aw thanks 



ItsEasierToRun said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who notices this..


It's better when there's less arguing and stuff to be honest.


----------



## moloko

Persephone The Dread said:


> :lol maybe I should change my status to that.


hehe do it! :yes


----------



## tieffers

Can we get this thread back on track?

My SAS crushes are
lzzy
PandaBearx
AceEmoKid
TicklemeRingo
kiirby
Perkins
FunkyMonkey
xRoh and her perf tummy

and a few others I'm afraid to mention

these aren't too serious right, I don't want to freak anyone out s;


----------



## tilo brown eyes

No, I want to.
But everyone I talk to lives in a different country. (i'm from the UK, all the people I talk to are from the USA or Australia.)


----------



## brooke_brigham

Im just curious why there are people who have avatars of crazy $--- and post about pretty much negative topics, don't have much to say and then get really offended if "nobody has a crush" on them.if you want attention or you want someone to find you attractive heres a simple list:

1. have some kind of ...oh I dont know...picture...that isn't a large ape or weird meme
2. have a discernible personality
3. be nice

* my comments are not aimed at anyone..this is a comment about *many *posts!


----------



## dal user

Persephone The Dread said:


> this forum is becoming increasingly unpleasant..


tell me about it, i feel like raging like this woman in the video.






they need to smoke some weed and chill the **** out


----------



## londonguy202

tilo brown eyes said:


> No, I want to.
> But everyone I talk to lives in a different country. (i'm from the UK, all the people I talk to are from the USA or Australia.)


I used to live in the UK and still talk to friends from there just to know whats happening back home. I feel for you as most of the people on here are from the states and Oz.


----------



## londonguy202

brooke_brigham said:


> Im just curious why there are people who have avatars of crazy $--- and post about pretty much negative topics, don't have much to say and then get really offended if "nobody has a crush" on them.if you want attention or you want someone to find you attractive heres a simple list:
> 
> 1. have some kind of ...oh I dont know...picture...that isn't a large ape or weird meme
> 2. have a discernible personality
> 3. be nice
> 
> * my comments are not aimed at anyone..this is a comment about *many *posts!


I well said and i do kind of agree, in hindsight, i should put a pic of myself as an avatar but i do have a real pic of my self on my profile.


----------



## londonguy202

CEB32 said:


> Some of us know each other quite well
> I don't know, I kind of like some American accents, some English ones are god awful lol


True, my hairdresser is a FL native and she sounds ok. im from south london but since moving here i have changed into a more generic english accent. they say that if you stay here longer, the english accent will become mid atlantic style like American Idol's Hollie Cavanagh whos born and rasied in Liverpool before moving to texas.

I do like the northern accent but i have to admit, sometimes its hard to understand. Scottish and Irish also a bit hard. 
*
*


----------



## Marko3

yes i have a crush on someone...:yes


----------



## xRoh

tieffers said:


> xRoh and her perf tummy




:kiss


----------



## minimized

brooke_brigham said:


> Im just curious why there are people who have avatars of crazy $--- and post about pretty much negative topics, don't have much to say and then get really offended if "nobody has a crush" on them.if you want attention or you want someone to find you attractive heres a simple list:
> 
> 1. have some kind of ...oh I dont know...picture...that isn't a large ape or weird meme
> 2. have a discernible personality
> 3. be nice
> 
> * my comments are not aimed at anyone..this is a comment about *many *posts!


If only, you know, having a discernible personality was easy. Like, you know, if you're born having a personality or it isn't taken away through years of mental illness.


----------



## brooke_brigham

minimized said:


> If only, you know, having a discernible personality was easy. Like, you know, if you're born having a personality or it isn't taken away through years of mental illness.


and thats totally fine except in the cases where people get offended when their names aren't mentioned in the "popularity threads".


----------



## jake272

brooke_brigham said:


> and thats totally fine except in the cases where people get offended when their names aren't mentioned in the "popularity threads".


I think they need to delete all those threads, its a bad idea for people with SA to compare themselves to others, one of the main reasons why I stopped posting photos of myself in the photo album forum.


----------



## minimized

brooke_brigham said:


> and thats totally fine except in the cases where people get offended when their names aren't mentioned in the "popularity threads".


But not having a personality is like the lowest you can go, socially, and pretty much limits any opportunity at normalcy. So the frustration is understandable. You just end up feeling lesser, again.


----------



## PandaBearx

tieffers said:


> Can we get this thread back on track?
> 
> My SAS crushes are
> lzzy
> PandaBearx
> AceEmoKid
> TicklemeRingo
> kiirby
> Perkins
> FunkyMonkey
> xRoh and her perf tummy
> 
> and a few others I'm afraid to mention
> 
> these aren't too serious right, I don't want to freak anyone out s;


:blush










Random hug is random, but it'll do!


----------



## londonguy202

PandaBearx said:


> :blush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random hug is random, but it'll do!


Best Hug ever. wish you were my crush


----------



## failoutboy

Why do anime characters always have huge eyes when Japanese people actually have narrow eyes? Do they wish they had big eyes or something?


----------



## londonguy202

failoutboy said:


> Why do anime characters always have huge eyes when Japanese people actually have narrow eyes? Do they wish they had big eyes or something?


Easy explanation, Big eyes= cute and narrows eyes are just a trait of Japanese people


----------



## 000XXX000

nope, should I?


----------



## Equity

failoutboy said:


> Why do anime characters always have huge eyes when Japanese people actually have narrow eyes? Do they wish they had big eyes or something?


Incoming quote by Personnel the Dreadnought in 5 4 3 2


----------



## Callum96

Meh, I imagine this thread leaves more people feeling worse about themselves than there are name-dropped people feeling better about themselves.


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*Yeah - Me ! LOL*

If you have a crush on yourself, does that count?
LOL LOL.

( trying to raise my self esteem ! LOL )


----------



## CEB32

Callum96 said:


> Meh, I imagine this thread leaves more people feeling worse about themselves than there are name-dropped people feeling better about themselves.


Only if you expect to be name dropped or feel jealousy of those who have been. In either case that is the issue of the reader not the thread itself, for that very reason certain threads are good IF you can use them correctly, the issue of course is that some cannot


----------



## CEB32

Lonelyguy111 said:


> If you have a crush on yourself, does that count?
> LOL LOL.
> 
> ( trying to raise my self esteem ! LOL )


Sure man, everyone needs to learn to love themselves a little  :clap


----------



## sad vlad

failoutboy said:


> Why do anime characters always have huge eyes when Japanese people actually have narrow eyes? Do they wish they had big eyes or something?


It's an ideal of beauty there and the reason girls there(and in South Korea) want double eyelid surgery(blepharoplasty). If that's too expensive or radical they will resort to all sort of tricks, like here:











White people seem to be closest to their ideal of beauty apparently. Maybe the reason whites are seen as trophies. Especially blonde girls with blue or green eyes.


----------



## tea111red

I have a crush on the bots and spammers.


----------



## Callum96

CEB32 said:


> Only if you expect to be name dropped or feel jealousy of those who have been. In either case that is the issue of the reader not the thread itself, for that very reason certain threads are good IF you can use them correctly, the issue of course is that some cannot


For me it was the first one - how arrogant am I?
This is a website full of socially anxious people. If there was ever a forum that a thread like this isn't suitable for, it's this one. 
You can't rationalise the though processes involved, anyone with SA should be able to empathise with that. They are not rational. They are stupid and in some ways pathetic but that doesn't mean they should be ignored (the thought processes, not the people...). There's a reason the mods take down popularity contest type threads - they do more harm than good.


----------



## brooke_brigham

Callum96 said:


> For me it was the first one - how arrogant am I?
> This is a website full of socially anxious people. If there was ever a forum that a thread like this isn't suitable for, it's this one.
> You can't rationalise the though processes involved, anyone with SA should be able to empathise with that. They are not rational. They are stupid and in some ways pathetic but that doesn't mean they should be ignored (the thought processes, not the people...). There's a reason the mods take down popularity contest type threads - they do more harm than good.


But what happens when you go out in the real world? You wont always be popular or have your name mentioned. So if everyone doesnt get a trophy we should do away with the whole trophy concept at all?

How is learning how to deal with disappointment or adversity ever a bad thing? And why does having SA mean that we should remove anything and everythign that people may not like to hear.

#1 The site is totally voluntary, you dont have to click on it

#2 threads are also completely unnecessary to click on.

I am saying this as a person who's name has never been mentioned in a popularity contest


----------



## Marko3

PandaBearx said:


> :blush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random hug is random, but it'll do!


lol, pandabearx.. u like k-on! u r almost my new crush:yes

dat Yui hug on Azusa.. just epic


----------



## Callum96

brooke_brigham said:


> But what happens when you go out in the real world? You wont always be popular or have your name mentioned. So if everyone doesnt get a trophy we should do away with the whole trophy concept at all?
> 
> How is learning how to deal with disappointment or adversity ever a bad thing? And why does having SA mean that we should remove anything and everythign that people may not like to hear.
> 
> #1 The site is totally voluntary, you dont have to click on it
> 
> #2 threads are also completely unnecessary to click on.
> 
> I am saying this as a person who's name has never been mentioned in a popularity contest


But this site is the opposite of the real world, for a lot of people it's an escape from the real world. SAS should be a place where everyone feels no less valued or important than anyone else - that's the most important thing about it. Obviously that's only possible to a certain extent but I think threads like this fuel a lot of negative thoughts and feelings, and whether they're warranted or not, they shouldn't be so flippantly dismissed by others.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Callum96 said:


> But this site is the opposite of the real world, for a lot of people it's an escape from the real world. SAS should be a place where everyone feels no less valued or important than anyone else - that's the most important thing about it. Obviously that's only possible to a certain extent but I think threads like this fuel a lot of negative thoughts and feelings, and whether they're warranted or not, they shouldn't be so flippantly dismissed by others.


It could be worse, some people here want a 'Like' option on every thread lol


----------



## CEB32

Callum96 said:


> For me it was the first one - how arrogant am I?
> This is a website full of socially anxious people. If there was ever a forum that a thread like this isn't suitable for, it's this one.
> You can't rationalise the though processes involved, anyone with SA should be able to empathise with that. They are not rational. They are stupid and in some ways pathetic but that doesn't mean they should be ignored (the thought processes, not the people...). There's a reason the mods take down popularity contest type threads - they do more harm than good.


You can always rationalize thought processes to some degree and just because I have a more positive, logical approach to some things doesn't mean I am exempt from certain name tags. People being wrapped in cotton wool is awful in a lot of cases. You could just look at this topic as a test of over coming a piece of anxiety which is how some of us treat the picture threads.Speaking of such things can be nerve racking/anxiety spiking which is the exact reason you should do it

This thread only offends people looking to be offended, why should I feel offended or ignored if someone did not call out my name and confess admiration for me? That is more about being needy than anxious


----------



## Callum96

CEB32 said:


> You can always rationalize thought processes to some degree and just because I have a more positive, logical approach to some things doesn't mean I am exempt from certain name tags. People being wrapped in cotton wool is awful in a lot of cases. You could just look at this topic as a test of over coming a piece of anxiety which is how some of us treat the picture threads.Speaking of such things can be nerve racking/anxiety spiking which is the exact reason you should do it
> 
> This thread only offends people looking to be offended, why should I feel offended or ignored if someone did not call out my name and confess admiration for me? That is more about being needy than anxious


Why does there have to be a thread? Why can't people just private message their SAS crush? Surely that would be far more effective?

'This thread only offends people looking to be offended' people with SA look to be offended. It's what they do, it's what I do. They value self-worth based on this sort of stupid thing even more than the average person bases their self-worth on Facebook likes and Twitter followers.



In a Lonely Place said:


> It could be worse, some people here want a 'Like' option on every thread lol


Oh dear. May as well change the name to SASbook too :|


----------



## CEB32

Callum96 said:


> Why does there have to be a thread? Why can't people just private message their SAS crush? Surely that would be far more effective?
> 
> 'This thread only offends people looking to be offended' people with SA look to be offended. It's what they do, it's what I do. They value self-worth based on this sort of stupid thing even more than the average person bases their self-worth on Facebook likes and Twitter followers.
> 
> Oh dear. May as well change the name to SASbook too :|


Well yes god forbid this place takes ideas from facebook  but... Why does there have to be threads of people moaning constantly, or people who sound like chauvinistic pigs etc etc the list could go on. There are many bad things about this site depending on opinion and that is the big thing here, people have different opinions and have different needs, if we start to deny everything based off some peoples thoughts there would be nothing left.

As for looking to be offended and basing self worth, that is certainly not the case with everyone. Having anxiety does not automatically mean this or that


----------



## Callum96

CEB32 said:


> Well yes god forbid this place takes ideas from facebook  but... Why does there have to be threads of people moaning constantly, or people who sound like chauvinistic pigs etc etc the list could go on. There are many bad things about this site depending on opinion and that is the big thing here, people have different opinions and have different needs, if we start to deny everything based off some peoples thoughts there would be nothing left.
> 
> As for looking to be offended and basing self worth, that is certainly not the case with everyone. Having anxiety does not automatically mean this or that


Well, I'm not in favour of people moaning constantly or chauvinistic pigs either. I agree that people shouldn't be wrapped in cotton wool all the time, but I just don't think this specific thread is healthy, the bad outweighs the good.

Oh I know it's not the case for everyone, and I don't mean to sound like I'm the messiah or anything.

Let's just agree to disagree


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Clarity's polar bear said:


> Incoming quote by Personnel the Dreadnought in 5 4 3 2


I rarely watch anime actually. Shocking I know and I don't pretend to be a textbook on all things Japanese.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Callum96 said:


> Meh, I imagine this thread leaves more people feeling worse about themselves than there are name-dropped people feeling better about themselves.


 People really shouldn't take a thread like this one all that seriously. The only people who are likely to get mentioned here are people who have actually posted pictures. As far as I know, the vast majority of people who post on this forum haven't done that.

I mean, it's possible to have a crush on someone's personality but unless you have a seriously magnetic personality, you probably aren't going to stand out too much from the background noise on such an active forum.

I don't think I have ever been mentioned in any "popularity contest" around here unless it was "who don't you like around here" and it doesn't bother me.

I don't see what's wrong with recognizing people who look good. If this forum can't help everyone maybe making a few people feel good about something is better than nothing. Most of the stuff that gets posted around here is the same old stuff anyway. There are so many threads that have nothing to do with popularity ones like this one are easy to ignore if it isn't your thing.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

WillYouStopDave said:


> People really shouldn't take a thread like this one all that seriously.


Yeah It's just people messing around and if it wasn't for the poll it would probably be in the teen section and nobody would care, playground stuff really.


----------



## crimeclub

So many arguments on SAS lately, which is the best way to get a thread locked.


----------



## CEB32

Callum96 said:


> Oh I know it's not the case for everyone, and I don't mean to sound like I'm the messiah or anything.
> 
> Let's just agree to disagree


You don't sound like anything other than stating your opinion, nothing wrong with that as long as its above board which you have been ;-)


----------



## brooke_brigham

And again, arguing is part of the real world isnt it? Do people come here to be coddled because having social anxiety is about being social and dealing with other people. If you can learn how to deal with other people/adversity here then you're going to be better equipped to handle conflict elsewhere where there are No moderators or 'white knights" to back you up. This site should be a support group only in that it supports _recovery and growth_. I think coddling isn't helping anyone.

On a side note good thing you 2 are both from the UK. What the heck is cotton wool?


----------



## blue2

brooke_brigham said:


> What the heck is cotton wool?


----------



## probably offline

crimeclub said:


> So many arguments on SAS lately, which is the best way to get a thread locked.


You miss the drama. Admit it.


----------



## Paper Samurai

failoutboy said:


> Why do anime characters always have huge eyes when Japanese people actually have narrow eyes? Do they wish they had big eyes or something?


There are two competing theories for this:

1) It's a trend that originates from the beginnings of Japanese animation - where the popular animators at the time were inspired by early Walt Disney characters who also had big eyes.

2) It's a manifestation of Japan's obsession with the cutesy. (Big eyes = more expressive & cuter) A good example of this - everything in Japan has to have a cute mascot:









Official Mascots of the Japanese Military









Mascots for political figures









Mascot for a Japanese city


----------



## blue2

probably offline said:


> You miss the drama. Admit it.


I can't help missing your goat's...:teeth..


----------



## moloko

Ok, I have a crush on whiterabbit. That last post I read settles it.

1. My age. So rare in SAS. (we should create a club)
2. Love her avatar. It's like being hypnotized.
3. Doesn't come here often, leaving always a taste for more.
4. And of course her posts.

Now I'll just... RUN!!! And never come back. :lol On the other hand, she probably won't see this so it's all good. 8)
and cosmicslop's avatar/random thoughts/signature too

Question now: how long before I delete this? Betting is open.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey

moloko said:


> Ok, I have a crush on whiterabbit. That last post I read settles it.
> 
> 1. My age. So rare in SAS. (we should create a club)
> 2. Love her avatar. It's like being hypnotized.
> 3. Doesn't come here often, leaving always a taste for more.
> 4. And of course her posts.
> 
> Now I'll just... RUN!!! And never come back. :lol On the other hand, she probably won't see this so it's all good. 8)
> and cosmicslop's avatar/random thoughts/signature too
> 
> Question now: how long before I delete this? Betting is open.


What if I... quote you?

Yes I'm evil :twisted


----------



## moloko

:lol :lol :lol you mothe****er...


----------



## estse

^She is awesome. One of the top 1 posters on here. No reason to hide your crush.


----------



## sad vlad

moloko said:


> whiterabbit.


:shock Never heard of that person before. Have I lived for nothing!?? :wtf

edit: Nevermind. Got it figured out. Happy marriage! :lol


----------



## brooke_brigham

blue2 said:


>


Oh...cotton balls


----------



## Sacrieur

I leave for three days and this is what happens.


----------



## apx24

brooke_brigham said:


> And again, arguing is part of the real world isnt it? Do people come here to be coddled because having social anxiety is about being social and dealing with other people. If you can learn how to deal with other people/adversity here then you're going to be better equipped to handle conflict elsewhere where there are No moderators or 'white knights" to back you up. This site should be a support group only in that it supports _recovery and growth_. I think coddling isn't helping anyone.


Yeah I suppose you're right. It's just depressing when you can't connect with other people, I just wish I could connect with others like other people can here. I don't know how to do it.
I'm not talking about romance here by the way. I don't know how to make friends, for me I come on here to try and escape from that fact and when I see people connect on here it makes me jealous and reminds me of my failings in real life, which is what I'm trying to run away from in the first place. If you'll allow me to be honest with you, this is why I dislike 'positive' threads, not because I find them wrong or false, but because I find them too difficult to swallow (I've never admitted this before)

I'm not saying that it excuses me to 'dog' the thread like I did (I was on a temporary withdrawal from my SSRIs which messed up my mood swings and consequently I was in a very bad mood on Friday when I posted here), but I'm just telling you how I and some people feel on here. In the future though I will avoid this thread, which is what I should have done in the first place.


----------



## brooke_brigham

You want to have a friend, be a friend. be friendly. reach out. take a chance. It's easy and if everyone here has challenges it's even easier. Talking to a group of girls may be hard but responding to someone's thread like "hey good idea" or something really simple is not hard. Baby steps........


----------



## apx24

brooke_brigham said:


> You want to have a friend, be a friend. be friendly. reach out. take a chance. It's easy and if everyone here has challenges it's even easier. Talking to a group of girls may be hard but responding to someone's thread like "hey good idea" or something really simple is not hard. Baby steps........


I do help people on here, I know it doesn't seem like it but I actually do I have given support to people when they have needed it.

Like I said, reaching out does nothing, people are not interested in becoming friends with me. I don't help people on here with the explicit intention of becoming friends with them by the way, I do it if I feel I have some advice to give.
It may be easy to be friendly but it's not easy at all to make friends. People are put off by social awkwardness, even the ones that are kind to you. The only friend I have is a peer supporter who I'm forced to have a coffee with every week on the orders of my therapist. He's the only person who wants to socialise with me because he was asked to.


----------



## brooke_brigham

apx24 said:


> I do help people on here, I know it doesn't seem like it but I actually do I have given support to people when they have needed it.
> 
> Like I said, reaching out does nothing, people are not interested in becoming friends with me. I don't help people on here with the explicit intention of becoming friends with them by the way, I do it if I feel I have some advice to give.
> It may be easy to be friendly but it's not easy at all to make friends. People are put off by social awkwardness, even the ones that are kind to you. The only friend I have is a peer supporter who I'm forced to have a coffee with every week on the orders of my therapist. He's the only person who wants to socialise with me because he was asked to.


I don't mean help people...I mean be friendly to people. Laugh a little. I've had a totally crappy weekend and I am having one of those depressed days that make me feel sorry for myself but I can still manage to drag out a few semi positive words. In other words, some days are bad days so go ahead and vent but when you're not totally down in the dumps be friendly and find some humor in some of the more absurd posts, for example the Noodle lovers post. is it serious and life changing? no but not everything has to be all serious help or support or drug advice. try to have a little fun.


----------



## probably offline

blue2 said:


> I can't help missing your goat's...:teeth..


----------



## komorikun

All I remember are goat balls.


----------



## tbyrfan

probably offline said:


>












That is one of the cutest photos I have ever seen!!


----------

